# (SE?) QLD Xmas in July Case Swap 15 July 2017



## winkle

Aiming for a July swap again this year, I will workout a firm date once we know the Scratches Weekend of Sourness/Darkness plans, school holidays, Angus's excuses, and Rugby games (Snow).
Swap is in inner NW Brisbane BTW.

Swapping

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## Liam_snorkel

swapping

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## rokaxe

Swapping

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3)
4)
5)
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## Peege

swapping

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## winkle

swapping

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4)
5)
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7)
8)
9)
10)

Rokaxe got iced.


----------



## Peege

I think I liked my own post? Idk how to edit on phone haha


----------



## crowmanz

swapping

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4)
5)
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7)
8) crowmanz - beer?
9)
10)


----------



## nickxb

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4)Nickxb - TBA
5)
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7)
8) crowmanz - beer?
9)
10)


----------



## Meddo

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4)Nickxb - TBA
5)
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7)
8) crowmanz - beer?
9)
10) Meddo - deffo a beer


----------



## madpierre06

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4)Nickxb - TBA
5)
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7)
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer


----------



## benken25

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4)Nickxb - TBA
5)
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish 
￼ crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer


----------



## pcqypcqy

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4)Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish 
￼ crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer


----------



## fattox

pcqypcqy said:


> 1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
> 2) Liam - maybe a porter
> 3) Peege
> 4)Nickxb - TBA
> 5) pcqypcqy - tba
> 6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
> 7) benken25 - something foolish
> ￼ crowmanz - beer?
> 9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
> 10) Meddo - deffo a beer


11. Fattox - smoked foreign extra v2 or black barleywine.


----------



## Fitzlp

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4)Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish 
￼ crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer 
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA


----------



## earle

Added myself, and Fattox back in

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4)Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
￼ crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - smoked foreign extra v2 or black barleywine.
13) Earle


----------



## Aydos

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4)Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
￼ crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - smoked foreign extra v2 or black barleywine.
13) Earle
14) Aydos


----------



## bradsbrew

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4)Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
￼ crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - smoked foreign extra v2 or black barleywine.
13) Earle
14) Aydos 
15) Bradsbrew


----------



## Motabika

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4)Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
￼ crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - smoked foreign extra v2 or black barleywine.
13) Earle
14) Aydos 
15) Bradsbrew
16) Motabika- 5 year old dry hopped raspberry cordial


----------



## Zorco

17) Zorco (phew...!)
... on moby...


----------



## giatuprs

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4)Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
￼ crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - smoked foreign extra v2 or black barleywine.
13) Earle
14) Aydos 
15) Bradsbrew
16) Motabika- 5 year old dry hopped raspberry cordial
17) Zorco
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label. No I won't because Hillocks beat me to it goddamnit Hillocks.


----------



## evoo4u

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4)Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
￼ crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - smoked foreign extra v2 or black barleywine.
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew
16) Motabika- 5 year old dry hopped raspberry cordial
17) Zorco
18) evoo4u


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Goati got iced


----------



## Beersuit

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4)Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
￼ crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - smoked foreign extra v2 or black barleywine.
13) Earle
14) Aydos 
15) Bradsbrew
16) Motabika- 5 year old dry hopped raspberry cordial
17) Zorco
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u

Fixed.


----------



## giatuprs

Goddamnit Roger. 

19) giatuprs


----------



## giatuprs

giatuprs said:


> Goddamnit Roger.
> 
> 19) giatuprs


I guess right now y'all will be hoping I can brew better than I can internet.


----------



## Parks

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
￼8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - smoked foreign extra v2 or black barleywine.
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew
16) Motabika- 5 year old dry hopped raspberry cordial
17) Zorco
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u
20) Parks


----------



## Adr_0

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
￼8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - smoked foreign extra v2 or black barleywine.
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew
16) Motabika- 5 year old dry hopped raspberry cordial
17) Zorco
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u
20) Parks
21) Adr0


----------



## HBHB

Yep, i'm in.

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
￼8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - smoked foreign extra v2 or black barleywine.
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew
16) Motabika- 5 year old dry hopped raspberry cordial
17) Zorco
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u
20) Parks
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS


----------



## Zorco

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
￼8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - smoked foreign extra v2 or black barleywine.
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew
16) Motabika- 5 year old dry hopped raspberry cordial
17) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u
20) Parks
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS


----------



## Batz

I have no idea if I'll be working or not, and my number 17 is already gone. :huh:


----------



## winkle

Take number 23-6.


----------



## Ciderman

24. Ciderman


----------



## Ciderman

Sweet cheeses you cunce are quick!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
￼8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - smoked foreign extra v2 or black barleywine.
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew
16) Motabika- 5 year old dry hopped raspberry cordial
17) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u
20) Parks
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23)

24) Ciderman


----------



## lukiferj

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - smoked foreign extra v2 or black barleywine.
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew
16) Motabika- 5 year old dry hopped raspberry cordial
17) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u
20) Parks
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23)
24) Ciderman

Reserve list
1) Lukifer


----------



## bradsbrew

Can we take the list to 28, people pull out and stuff?


----------



## Cummy

Reserve if is possible.


----------



## winkle

Yep, why not


----------



## winkle

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - smoked foreign extra v2 or black barleywine.
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew
16) Motabika- 5 year old dry hopped raspberry cordial
17) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u
20) Parks
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23)
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:


----------



## Zorco

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - smoked foreign extra v2 or black barleywine.
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew
16) Motabika- 5 year old dry hopped raspberry cordial
17) Batz - The Perfect Hinterland Deck View Celebration Ale*
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u
20) Parks
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:


*Zorco's nomination


----------



## Liam_snorkel

perry fixed it.


----------



## GibboQLD

I'm keen but it's a bit far out to confirm availability -- would still like to come along and bring some beers to taste/share.

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - smoked foreign extra v2 or black barleywine.
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew
16) Motabika- 5 year old dry hopped raspberry cordial
17) Batz - The Perfect Hinterland Deck View Celebration Ale
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u
20) Parks
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1)

Attending / not swapping:
1) GibboQLD (maybe) -- Something silly and/or pun-based


----------



## time01

gees this filled up quick!

I have put myself and a mate down as reserves, if we miss out on the swapping can we still attend the event? I am pretty sure the event will be held in Everton Hills? I have recently moved there so would be very handy being in the same suburb and would be great to meet you all.

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - smoked foreign extra v2 or black barleywine.
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew
16) Motabika- 5 year old dry hopped raspberry cordial
17) Batz - The Perfect Hinterland Deck View Celebration Ale
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u
20) Parks
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Time01
2) [SIZE=10pt]Kombi74[/SIZE]

Attending / not swapping:
1) GibboQLD (maybe) -- Something silly and/or pun-based


----------



## pcqypcqy

time01 said:


> gees this filled up quick!
> 
> I have put myself and a mate down as reserves, if we miss out on the swapping can we still attend the event? I am pretty sure the event will be held in Everton Hills? I have recently moved there so would be very handy being in the same suburb and would be great to meet you all.


People will drop out, so spots will become available.

And if there's enough reserves, a second swap might start up as well.


----------



## bradsbrew

The


time01 said:


> if we miss out on the swapping can we still attend the event? I am pretty sure the event will be held in Everton Hills? I have recently moved there so would be very handy being in the same suburb and would be great to meet you all.


 The swap is more than just a case swap, quite a few just bring beers to share.
Also, don't forget that this year's theme is dress like a pirate arrrrrrrgh.


----------



## robv

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - smoked foreign extra v2 or black barleywine.
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew
16) Motabika- 5 year old dry hopped raspberry cordial
17) Batz - The Perfect Hinterland Deck View Celebration Ale
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u
20) Parks
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Time01
2) [SIZE=10pt]Kombi74[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]3) Robv[/SIZE]

Attending / not swapping:
1) GibboQLD (maybe) -- Something silly and/or pun-based


----------



## earle

bradsbrew said:


> The The swap is more than just a case swap, quite a few just bring beers to share.
> Also, don't forget that this year's theme is dress like a pirate arrrrrrrgh.


----------



## Zorco




----------



## earle

Zorco said:


>


I hope you're not going to dress like that Zorco. Everyone knows only Angus can get away with no trousers.


----------



## bradsbrew

earle said:


> I hope you're not going to dress like that Zorco.


Not sure about a parrot, but Zorco has been known to have a Cockortoo on his shoulders.


----------



## Zorco

bradsbrew said:


> Not sure about a parrot, but Zorco has been known to have a Cockortoo on his shoulders.


College 1998.... and never since



That I recall. I was usually sailing towards the hairy shores of clitopia.


----------



## Radshoes

Removing Brad because we all know he wont turn up.


1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - smoked foreign extra v2 or black barleywine.
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew 
16) Motabika- 5 year old dry hopped raspberry cordial
17) Batz - The Perfect Hinterland Deck View Celebration Ale
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u
20) Parks
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Time01
2) Kombi74
3) Robv

Attending / not swapping:
1) GibboQLD (maybe) -- Something silly and/or pun-based


----------



## Liam_snorkel

hahaah


----------



## stomachshoulders

Hi guys, sorry don't post here much. Perry says I can put my name down as a reserve. I will brew something regardless

thanks


----------



## evoo4u

Just updated with my swappie. Mashed in and boiled up in the shed yesterday, currently chilling (in this weather? :huh: ) in a cube, and will be fed to the yeast once the FV's free. No funk, no sour, not overdosed on hops, won't contain Brettamyces, or lentils, or berries from the Amazon or anywhere else for that matter either - just a good old-style beer!

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - smoked foreign extra v2 or black barleywine.
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew
16) Motabika- 5 year old dry hopped raspberry cordial
17) Batz - The Perfect Hinterland Deck View Celebration Ale
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Time01
2) Kombi74
3) Robv

Attending / not swapping:
1) GibboQLD (maybe) -- Something silly and/or pun-based


----------



## fattox

evoo4u said:


> 18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label


Do you wanna borrow my dickbutt stamp I ordered when I was hella sideways after a big night at the mort?

Locking in smoked foreign extra. This one will be done on Wyeast Thames Valley II.


----------



## landyjg

Hey Guys,

I'm new to this (5 AG brews in!) but would be keen to jump on the bandwagon if a spot opens up!

Do I just add my name to the bottom like so?

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - smoked foreign extra v2 or black barleywine.
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew
16) Motabika- 5 year old dry hopped raspberry cordial
17) Batz - The Perfect Hinterland Deck View Celebration Ale
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Time01
2) Kombi74
3) Robv
4) landyjg

Attending / not swapping:
1) GibboQLD (maybe) -- Something silly and/or pun-based


----------



## Bribie G

Yes

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - smoked foreign extra v2 or black barleywine.
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew
16) Motabika- 5 year old dry hopped raspberry cordial
17) Batz - The Perfect Hinterland Deck View Celebration Ale
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Time01
2) Kombi74
3) Robv
4) landyjg
5) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout


----------



## fattox

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew
16) Motabika- 5 year old dry hopped raspberry cordial
17) Batz - The Perfect Hinterland Deck View Celebration Ale
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Time01
2) Kombi74
3) Robv
4) landyjg
5) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout


----------



## bradsbrew

Have we got a confirmed date yet? I will be pulling a keg of my swap beer out of the barrel on the weekend.


----------



## Batz

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew
16) Motabika- 5 year old dry hopped raspberry cordial
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:

1) Kombi74
2) Robv
3) landyjg
4) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout


----------



## Liam_snorkel

our first dropout!


----------



## Batz

Liam_snorkel said:


> our first dropout!


I didn't add my name in the first place.

No idea what I'll be doing in 10 months time. Hope I can make it but to early to commit.


----------



## Bribie G

5 months


----------



## bradsbrew

Swap beer is kegged.


----------



## Adr_0

bradsbrew said:


> Swap beer is kegged.


Sweet, 24 kegs sounds good.


----------



## earle

This has got a bit serious if we're all swapping 24 kegs. Shit, better get brewing.


----------



## Batz

Bribie G said:


> 5 months


Bloody hell times fly's as you get older, seems like just a few days ago it was 10 months. OK I'll try to make an effort.


----------



## Adr_0

earle said:


> This has got a bit serious if we're all swapping 24 kegs. Shit, better get brewing.


Troy's going to do his back in with the actual swap...


----------



## bradsbrew

earle said:


> This has got a bit serious if we're all swapping 24 kegs. Shit, better get brewing.


I only have enough for 5 kegs of the same batch. Some people may get different beers.


----------



## earle

bradsbrew said:


> I only have enough for 5 kegs of the same batch. Some people may get different beers.


Thats disappointing but i guess if that's the way it's got to be we'll just have to deal with it.


----------



## time01

Morning lads, bit of clarification for the newbie please. We need to produce 26 PET bottles for the swap? What's the best/easiest way the carb them up? I could bulk prime but doubt I will have the space to store at a decent temp. I have one of those carbonated caps but I imagine that would be a time consuming process?


----------



## Parks

Ordinarily you would keg and bottle off the keg (if you weren't bottle conditioning).

19L is just under 26 bottles so you may either have to do 2 kegs, or work out how to get them bottle conditioning.


----------



## Parks

Adr_0 said:


> Troy's going to do his back in with the actual swap...


My back already hates me after the swap.


----------



## Zorco

Hi Tim, I've got kegging, bottle filler, carb caps and the rest. If you bring over you carbonated keg we can do our bottling at the same time.


----------



## earle

time01 said:


> Morning lads, bit of clarification for the newbie please. We need to produce 26 PET bottles for the swap? What's the best/easiest way the carb them up? I could bulk prime but doubt I will have the space to store at a decent temp. I have one of those carbonated caps but I imagine that would be a time consuming process?


What sort of temp are you wanting to carb at? At that time of year you wouldn't need to worry about high temps, just factor in a bit of extra time to carb at lower temps.


----------



## time01

Jason you're a legend! I'll take you up on the offer. On a side note those cubes are out the front anytime you want to pick them up


----------



## angus_grant

Can someone add me as a reserve?
Quoting on a phone is a freaking debacle with all the formatting. 

I can't login to sure on computer. I've logged a few tickets and no response. What's happening with admins?

Also arse!!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

done. and formatting removed again.

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew
16) Motabika- 5 year old dry hopped raspberry cordial
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:

1) Kombi74
2) Robv
3) landyjg
4) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout
5) Angus


----------



## seehuusen

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew
16) Motabika- 5 year old dry hopped raspberry cordial
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:

1) Kombi74
2) Robv
3) landyjg
4) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout
5) Angus
6) Seehuusen


----------



## Zorco

There you are Martin!! Been hoping to see you on the list


----------



## Zorco

time01 said:


> Jason you're a legend! I'll take you up on the offer. On a side note those cubes are out the front anytime you want to pick them up


Anytime mate, no worries. I might try and drop by later today...as soon an I'm able to drive again.


----------



## seehuusen

Zorco said:


> There you are Martin!! Been hoping to see you on the list


LOL truely missed the start of this one as well! 

Looking to share an old brown flanders with you good people. See how it goes in the hhb comp first though


----------



## time01

Has an official date been locked in yet?


----------



## winkle

Ok, so what does the 17th July clash with?


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> Ok, so what does the 17th July clash with?


A monday.


----------



## Zorco

Hahahaha

2021 is the next good one mate - hopefully that will be at yours again anyway...


----------



## winkle

Fark, I meant the 15th.


_You have one job...._


----------



## winkle

I shouldn't try and do stuff sober.


----------



## Beersuit

The 15th won't work for us guys from Toowoomba mate. We have a prior appointment at Perry's getting drunk and setting fire to couches in his car park.


----------



## angus_grant

winkle said:


> Fark, I meant the 15th.
> 
> 
> _You have one job...._


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## angus_grant

Our 3rd child is due 20th July, so I'll just ask Anna to postpone delivery until the week after that. Sorted!


----------



## time01

15th no good for me, but certainly don't plan things around me. I can always just do the case swap


----------



## Liam_snorkel

so have we locked in a date?


----------



## winkle

Might as well Liam, as NickB once said..


----------



## seehuusen

Better get that date into the calendar, looking forward to it already!
Shot gun on a tap, please Perry! I don't have one of them fancy portable setups (will bring a keg of barrel aged flanders brown)


----------



## pcqypcqy

I'm confused - is the 15th confirmed or still under discussion?


----------



## Matplat

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew
16) Motabika- 5 year old dry hopped raspberry cordial
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:

1) Kombi74
2) Robv
3) landyjg
4) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout
5) Angus
6) Seehuusen 
7) Matplat - Brown Porter


A long list of reserves.....  we could almost start another swap!


----------



## winkle

pcqypcqy said:


> I'm confused - is the 15th confirmed or still under discussion?


Thats it now, wasn't enough bitching to change it.


----------



## madpierre06

Just checked my calender as it's always a 50/50 shot.....aaand, we made it ok. :beerbang:

Quick question, how did we end up wit' a main list of 26.....


----------



## bradsbrew

madpierre06 said:


> Just checked my calender as it's always a 50/50 shot.....aaand, we made it ok. :beerbang:
> 
> Quick question, how did we end up wit' a main list of 26.....


Not sure, 28 at .75 is 21 litres. 26 is 19.5.
I like the idea of 28 but i thinl some are only brewing 20L?


----------



## madpierre06

bradsbrew said:


> Not sure, 28 at .75 is 21 litres. 26 is 19.5.
> I like the idea of 28 but i thinl some are only brewing 20L?


I hate change, it sends me into a farnarkeling twist. Mind you, I am keen to go in second mini swap if it works out that way that we do have enough players..


----------



## Zorco

My offering will be a year old by then, I will have trouble spreading it beyond the 24. 

That is unless it is totally junk and I'll emergency brew something.


----------



## bradsbrew

We will be lucky to hit 24 by the time the swap comes around.
Me i have a keg that should feed 20. If it is more than that i have 100L in a barrel.


madpierre06 said:


> I hate change, it sends me into a farnarkeling twist. Mind you, I am keen to go in second mini swap if it works out that way that we do have enough players..





Zorco said:


> My offering will be a year old by then, I will have trouble spreading it beyond the 24.
> 
> That is unless it is totally junk and I'll emergency brew something.


----------



## winkle

Drink may have been involved, I suspect we'll narrow the list down to 24 after _(a few whoopsies/holidays away/accidental drinking of the batch etc_) natural attrition occurs.


----------



## pcqypcqy

OK, locking the wife's roster in for the 15th of July then. Should probably get organised and brew something.


----------



## winkle

I'd better figure out what I'm doing for this soon, possibly a Barley Wine ah la the Barkley Perkins 1839 thingo with the 2 hour mash and 4 hr boil (less rediculious hopping this time). Brewday Mad Pierre, an 8 hour brewday, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Motabika

I might have to pull the pin on swapping. Can someone remove me from the list to swap as on mobile


----------



## bradsbrew

Motabika said:


> I might have to pull the pin on swapping. Can someone remove me from the list to swap as on mobile


1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew
16) 
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:

1) Kombi74
2) Robv
3) landyjg
4) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout
5) Angus
6) Seehuusen 
7) Matplat - Brown Porter


----------



## Liam_snorkel

our first casualty!


----------



## crowmanz

The missus is on a girls weekend in Stanthrope that weekend so no approvals needed, awesome!


----------



## Motabika

Liam_snorkel said:


> our first casualty!


TBH Im just scared of the Brewditos.

I will probably turn up but can't be bothered bottling a batch


----------



## madpierre06

Motabika said:


> TBH Im just scared of the Brewditos.
> 
> I will probably turn up but can't be bothered bottling a batch


. Yiucan pay a kegged Berlinner Weisse tax mate.


----------



## madpierre06

winkle said:


> I'd better figure out what I'm doing for this soon, possibly a Barley Wine ah la the Barkley Perkins 1839 thingo with the 2 hour mash and 4 hr boil (less rediculious hopping this time). Brewday Mad Pierre, an 8 hour brewday, what could possibly go wrong?


Let me know when we gonna find out.


----------



## Motabika

Im not going to be able to make it at all now.

A particular group of brewers seem to have issue with me so I'll sit anything out that they may attend. Don't want to make it uncomfortable for others trying to enjoy their day.

Hope everyone enjoys the day, was awesome last year.


----------



## evoo4u




----------



## Motabika

Don't worry. Was just feeling a bit sorry for myself last night and have no idea how to delete the post.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

it's all in your head mate.


----------



## Motabika

Liam_snorkel said:


> it's all in your head mate.


Yeah those comments weren't.

Was uncalled for and very hurtful.But I'm sure the people involved got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## Zorco

Geeze mate, you've got nothing to worry about. The amount of blokes I seem to have pissed off, offended, neglected or in some way made me not as likeable as they want me to be.... I'll be surprised if anyone bothers with me! 

That is until we start drinking. Then all should be good for a few hours at least. Until I start eating that insanely hot sausage and commence operation 'Downward Spiral'.

You have to come mate. Belonging is what you make it.


----------



## Motabika

Zorco said:


> Geeze mate, you've got nothing to worry about. The amount of blokes I seem to have pissed off, offended, neglected or in some way made me not as likeable as they want me to be.... I'll be surprised if anyone bothers with me!
> 
> That is until we start drinking. Then all should be good for a few hours at least. Until I start eating that insanely hot sausage and commence operation 'Downward Spiral'.
> 
> You have to come mate. Belonging is what you make it.


I must admit the majority of the people there are great people. I just let some immature comments get under my skin.

I'm honestly not sure I'm comfortable being around those people so will give it a miss.

Enjoy though man. Will be epic.


----------



## benken25

Motabika said:


> I must admit the majority of the people there are great people. I just let some immature comments get under my skin.
> 
> I'm honestly not sure I'm comfortable being around those people so will give it a miss.
> 
> Enjoy though man. Will be epic.


If someone has an issue with you that's their problem not yours turn up and have a good time dont let it get you down. Your never going to get along with everyone. F#@k em


----------



## Zorco

Too early to make absolutes MB. Then you'll be fighting your own pride not to come when it comes to it.

Shelve it for now and come back to it in May.

Anyway, that's enough of that if possible! 

Onto food, Put me down for slow cooked meat to share.


----------



## Motabika

Yeah. Agreed. I tried to drop it earlier but took offence to the all in my head comment.

Thanks Zorco


----------



## Zorco

I never understood the "all in your head" comment.

It is an incredibly dumb thing to say.

All of our perceptions, thoughts and memories are in our heads. All our judgements, feelings, pleasures, anger, joy... is all in your head.

It can only be in your head.

We are all ONLY in our heads.

The way I would read that comment "It's all in your head" is an acknowledgement that you exist.

Comments of equal significance include:
"There are your feet"
"That is over there"
"There you are"
"Everything is a part of this"
"The end is after the beginning"
"You are you"
"All is everything that is and is not you"
"I won't go into a big spiel about reincarnation, but the first time I was in the Gucci store in Chicago was the closest I've ever felt to home."

That last one is Kanye West.

You're back in game MB as your offence was misplaced. Hope that helped


----------



## Motabika

Thanks Man. I think I just let things get to me too much. These comments just took me back to a time where I was in a dark place. A place that nearly cost me my life.


----------



## Zorco

Good, seen the core problem and forward we all go together in life from now!

You've got two months to blitz the remaining crud and then choose to come if you want.

You're never really alone man. No one is.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Zorco said:


> I never understood the "all in your head" comment.
> 
> It is an incredibly dumb thing to say.
> 
> All of our perceptions, thoughts and memories are in our heads. All our judgements, feelings, pleasures, anger, joy... is all in your head.
> 
> It can only be in your head.
> 
> We are all ONLY in our heads.
> 
> The way I would read that comment "It's all in your head" is an acknowledgement that you exist.
> 
> Comments of equal significance include:
> "There are your feet"
> "That is over there"
> "There you are"
> "Everything is a part of this"
> "The end is after the beginning"
> "You are you"
> "All is everything that is and is not you"
> "I won't go into a big spiel about reincarnation, but the first time I was in the Gucci store in Chicago was the closest I've ever felt to home."
> 
> That last one is Kanye West.
> 
> You're back in game MB as your offence was misplaced. Hope that helped


It was a concise thing to say. You've more or less nailed it Zorco, Although I'm not sure about the Kanye bit. No use blaming other people for your own perceptions. cheers kids!


----------



## Zorco

So back onto slow cooked meat. Ive got plans at the moment for a hunt in late June, deer and pig. 

Here's hoping we are fortunate and I have something to share.

Any thoughts on bringing game to a swap?


----------



## lukiferj

Zorco said:


> So back onto slow cooked meat. Ive got plans at the moment for a hunt in late June, deer and pig.
> 
> Here's hoping we are fortunate and I have something to share.
> 
> Any thoughts on bringing game to a swap?


I always bring my game!


----------



## Motabika

Liam_snorkel said:


> It was a concise thing to say. You've more or less nailed it Zorco, Although I'm not sure about the Kanye bit. No use blaming other people for your own perceptions. cheers kids!


Herein lies the problem. Did you even see your boys comment?


----------



## Motabika

Also I'm sure you and your mates got a lot of amusement out of it.

Your mate really upset me with his comments. You know why !!


----------



## Adr_0

Motabika said:


> Yeah. Agreed. I tried to drop it earlier but took offence to the all in my head comment.
> Thanks Zorco


Not to make light of it, but a way to move on is to recognise that some people get their kicks acting like the cool kid in grade 7, while others get their kicks from chilling out, tasting Zorco's strong, exceptional beers and having a chat about beer and highly calorific food. In a nutshell, there are infinitely more important things in your life, more things to enjoy and more to you than a Facebook comment; while for others, all they have is a Facebook comment.


----------



## Zorco

What's Facebook?


----------



## Motabika

I'd rather drink beer and talk shit then make light on people's mistakes. Mistakes they are paying for more than others know. 

But I get the feeling that the cool kids will always hang shit on the misfit


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Exactly, come to the swap and have a good time like everyone else if that's what you want to do


----------



## Zorco

Liam_snorkel said:


> Exactly, come to the swap and have a good time like everyone else if that's what you want to do


Interesting, surprises me that you'd reply like that. Adr is insightful.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

We'll chat about it at the swap Jason


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Double post, but not to waste it - **** I'd be keen for some game meat. Not sure if Winkel's place would have room to cook it with a full contingent of swappers though?


----------



## Motabika

I'm sure you will Liam. As I won't be there feel free talk as much shit about me as you like.

Yes I was having issues mentally in recent times but Been taking my meds and feeling good about life.

Your boy took me back to dark place. Haven't felt that way for a while now. But I guess it's all good aslong as he got a laugh out of it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Not going to talk shit about anyone mate, I was referring to Zorcos earlier commentary on perception.


----------



## Zorco

Define: "We"

You and MB? 

I'll be talking about aged barleywines. A few of you boys gave me great feedback on that barleywine I made and I'll always remember "boozy as fu$k".
Lol

Needed age. I like the notion of intrinsic aging of beverages. After this will be barrels for RISs. 

Hopefully, but you never know where the conversation will be taken next in the hue of emotions and alcohol.


----------



## Motabika

Yep. I know but unfortunately my perception is rooted in fact.

Saying " Just Don't Drive" to someone who made a huge mistake and nearly died as a consequence is not funny.

I'm just gonna give up. Clearly you don't get it. And I'm starting to look like a dick again cos of this shit.


----------



## Zorco

Liam_snorkel said:


> Double post, but not to waste it - **** I'd be keen for some game meat. Not sure if Winkel's place would have room to cook it with a full contingent of swappers though?


I'd cook it at home through the night before and if it failed then leave it there.

Venison doesn't have fat to keep things moist, so I was going to ask Warburtons to save me plenty of pork fat off cuts to wrap it in.

Highly highly caloric!!!


----------



## earle

Zorco said:


> Define: "We"
> 
> You and MB?
> 
> I'll be talking about aged barleywines. A few of you boys gave me great feedback on that barleywine I made and I'll always remember "boozy as fu$k".
> Lol
> 
> Needed age. I like the notion of intrinsic aging of beverages. After this will be barrels for RISs.
> 
> Hopefully, but you never know where the conversation will be taken next in the hue of emotions and alcohol.


Will you be bringing some super high gravity competition winner along for constructive feedback?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Sounds fantastic


----------



## Zorco

earle said:


> Will you be bringing some super high gravity competition winner along for constructive feedback?


Hadn't thought about it until now. Yes, I'd really like to!


----------



## Motabika

Anyways clearly the people who this was aimed at don't actually care.

Enjoy the night guys.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Speaking of beers - I've been ageing this since the last winter swap:


----------



## Zorco

Keep breathing MB. Your expectations can't be met by force... but you have time to reflect on things.

Now where is my massive **** off red arrow that I can point at myself to indicate and show MB that difficult experiences have been had and survived by others....could probably aim it at some other dudes here...

Dunno, maybe I hid it behind the kegs of comraderie that I fill with beer and share with mates from all walks of life[emoji106]


----------



## madpierre06

Liam_snorkel said:


> and have a good time like everyone else if that's really what you want to do


Speaking of own experience, there is so much in this statement that's enough to write a thesis.

Starting with, really keen on getting to this swap, the beers just keep getting better and better every time. Good blokes to have a yarn with, chew the fat and gamey slow cooked meat, renew conversationms that didn't get finished last time, and some private swaps that yielded really top notch beery surprises. I'm looking at you, Ben Kendall's big arsed quad. Putting a couple beers together now for such privateering.


----------



## earle

Zorco said:


> Hadn't thought about it until now. Yes, I'd really like to!


Just remember that the constructiveness of feedback may decrease slightly as the swap progresses.


----------



## Motabika

Some meaningless shit cos obviously I'm just crazy. Brewditos win again.


----------



## Zorco

earle said:


> Just remember that the constructiveness of feedback may decrease slightly as the swap progresses.


As will my ability to remember: usefulness neutral


----------



## Zorco

Motabika said:


> Some meaningless shit cos obviously I'm just crazy. Brewditos win again.


Bro.…………………………, you're not alone.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

madpierre06 said:


> Speaking of own experience, there is so much in this statement that's enough to write a thesis.


Indeed! We may have polar opposite approaches to life but always manage to find common ground to chew the fat over [emoji482]


----------



## Motabika

I just want those responsible to realise how bad their comments made me feel!!

From the comments above clearly they don't get it or they just don't care.


----------



## Zorco

Motabika said:


> I just want those responsible to realise how bad their comments made me feel!!
> 
> From the comments above clearly they don't get it or they just don't care.


Tell them.

But the cold truth, which reflection can help see, is that you can't expect anyone to feel the way you want.

Take a breather mate.

Hit Liam up in a PM. He'll respond


----------



## madpierre06

Liam_snorkel said:


> Indeed! We may have polar opposite approaches to life but always manage to find common ground to chew the fat over [emoji482]


Yep.


----------



## Motabika

Thanks Zorco.


----------



## earle

Motabika said:


> I'm sorry I hijacked this thread.
> 
> I'll Remove myself from this forum. Don't want to be here anymore


I don't know the details of what happened and can see that you haven't got satisfaction that you want on this forum from those who seem to be involved but it appears that there have been others here who have tried to be supportive. It's your call but seems a shame to miss out on the good bits of this forum due to a few members. Hope to see you still around the forum and if make it to the swap be sure to say hello to me. Pretty sure there will be plenty of guys there who you will find nothing other than friendly and happy to yarn.


----------



## Adr_0

earle said:


> I don't know the details of what happened and can see that you haven't got satisfaction that you want on this forum from those who seem to be involved but it appears that there have been others here who have tried to be supportive. It's your call but seems a shame to miss out on the good bits of this forum due to a few members. Hope to see you still around the forum and if make it to the swap be sure to say hello to me. Pretty sure there will be plenty of guys there who you will find nothing other than friendly and happy to yarn.


Word


----------



## Motabika

earle said:


> I don't know the details of what happened and can see that you haven't got satisfaction that you want on this forum from those who seem to be involved but it appears that there have been others here who have tried to be supportive. It's your call but seems a shame to miss out on the good bits of this forum due to a few members. Hope to see you still around the forum and if make it to the swap be sure to say hello to me. Pretty sure there will be plenty of guys there who you will find nothing other than friendly and happy to yarn.


Very supportive in fact. I appreciate it.

I wish I could go back to last night and not post anything. Was just in a dark place and felt I needed to speak out. Obviously time and place comes into play here and trying to force my ethics down others throats is stupid.We all have different ways we see the world and mostly I am guilty of caring to much, including caring to much about how other people see me.


----------



## lukiferj

**** ethics, religion, politics, feelings on swap day. It's a time when everyone/anyone can come together regardless of beliefs in anything and talk/drink beer. Nothing else matters. Save anything else for another time/later in the night ha ha.


----------



## madpierre06

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAGnKpE4NCI


----------



## Liam_snorkel

lukiferj said:


> **** ethics, religion, politics, feelings on swap day. It's a time when everyone/anyone can come together regardless of beliefs in anything and talk/drink beer. Nothing else matters. Save anything else for another time/later in the night ha ha.


. Amen to that!


----------



## lukiferj

Liam_snorkel said:


> . Amen to that!


Or hail to the dark lord. Whatever tickles your fancy.


----------



## benken25

madpierre06 said:


> Speaking of own experience, there is so much in this statement that's enough to write a thesis.
> 
> Starting with, really keen on getting to this swap, the beers just keep getting better and better every time. Good blokes to have a yarn with, chew the fat and gamey slow cooked meat, renew conversationms that didn't get finished last time, and some private swaps that yielded really top notch beery surprises. I'm looking at you, Ben Kendall's big arsed quad. Putting a couple beers together now for such privateering.


There will be a few more bottles kicking around swap night again


----------



## madpierre06

BenKen25 said:


> There will be a few more bottles kicking around swap night again


Likewise. We're there dude. Got a couple little ones there for ya as well, mate.


----------



## Siderman

Just racked my Lambic from my barrel. Got about 90 odd litres. Seems only fair I that I give up 20 litres for the swap. Will be 18 months old by July


----------



## madpierre06

Siderman said:


> Just racked my Lambic from my barrel. Got about 90 odd litres. Seems only fair I that I give up 20 litres for the swap. Will be 18 months old by July


 :icon_drool2: Reminds me to hold a couple bottles of sumfink for you and your mate, mate.


----------



## Adr_0

lukiferj said:


> **** ethics, religion, politics, feelings on swap day. It's a time when everyone/anyone can come together regardless of beliefs in anything and talk/drink beer. Nothing else matters. Save anything else for another time/later in the night ha ha.


Cause let's be honest - pantsless spooning isn't everyone's cup of tea at 4pm in the arvo.


----------



## Peege

Couldn't tell if this was the latest list. Updating for my beer.

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew
16) 
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:

1) Kombi74
2) Robv
3) landyjg
4) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout
5) Angus
6) Seehuusen 
7) Matplat - Brown Porter


----------



## Parks

Brad - any chance of adding the 15th of July to the thread title?

I had to scroll back 3 pages of rubbish :wacko: to find it.


----------



## Parks

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - something foolish
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew
16) 
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (secretly adding Peat to **** with BenKen)
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:

1) Kombi74
2) Robv
3) landyjg
4) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout
5) Angus
6) Seehuusen 
7) Matplat - Brown Porter


----------



## bradsbrew

Parks said:


> Brad - any chance of adding the 15th of July to the thread title?
> 
> I had to scroll back 3 pages of rubbish :wacko: to find it.


No, get Stuffed!


----------



## Parks

bradsbrew said:


> No, get Stuffed!


I need to know the date for the stuffing!


----------



## bradsbrew

Parks said:


> I need to know the date for the stuffing!


We all know which date will be getting stuffed.

Speaking of Brian...........


----------



## Matplat

Is there a reason Kombi hasn't been moved to spot 16?

I keep checking this thread hoping for casualties.... sorry.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

it's up to kombi to claim it, maybe send a PM to ask if they're still in the race


----------



## seehuusen

Matplat said:


> I keep checking this thread hoping for casualties.... sorry.


Haha, I'm the same 

Casualties come closer to the event, I think you can safely start bottling. Mine's been kegged, ready to go lol


----------



## benken25

Parks said:


> 1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
> 2) Liam - maybe a porter
> 3) Peege - smoked porter
> 4) Nickxb - TBA
> 5) pcqypcqy - tba
> 6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
> 7) benken25 - something foolish
> 8) crowmanz - beer?
> 9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
> 10) Meddo - deffo a beer
> 11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
> 12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
> 13) Earle
> 14) Aydos
> 15) Bradsbrew
> 16)
> 17) Time01
> 18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
> 19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
> 20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (secretly adding Peat to **** with BenKen)
> 21) Adr0
> 22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
> 23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
> 24) Ciderman
> 25) Lukifer
> 26) Cummy
> 
> Reserves:
> 
> 1) Kombi74
> 2) Robv
> 3) landyjg
> 4) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout
> 5) Angus
> 6) Seehuusen
> 7) Matplat - Brown Porter


C#$t


----------



## benken25

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew
16) 
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (secretly adding Peat to **** with BenKen)
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:

1) Kombi74
2) Robv
3) landyjg
4) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout
5) Angus
6) Seehuusen 
7) Matplat - Brown Porter

Swap beer updated


----------



## bradsbrew

1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) 
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (secretly adding Peat to **** with BenKen)
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:

1) Kombi74
2) Robv
3) landyjg
4) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout
5) Angus
6) Seehuusen 
7) Matplat - Brown Porter

Swap beer updated


----------



## Zorco

May I enquire as to the original contents of the barrel Brad?


----------



## bradsbrew

Yalumba shiraz, zoro


----------



## Zorco

First taste of the Barleywine. Can confirm that this will be submitted in the swap!


----------



## Zorco

What was the decision on the 26 in the top list? I just don't think I've got the additional beer beyond 24.


----------



## earle

I think we were still on 24.


----------



## bradsbrew

Zorco said:


> What was the decision on the 26 in the top list? I just don't think I've got the additional beer beyond 24.


Just fill to 700ml, that will give you the extra 2 bottles.


----------



## Kombi74

Sorry all, I lost track of the thread. Thanks Matt for the heads-up! Unfortunately, I won't be able to attend. My good mate has set his bucks party for that same weekend (yes, I'm helping him out with a couple of kegs ) anyway, I've taken my name off the reserve list. Over to you Robv to claim your spot! 


1) Winkle - maybe a historic IPA
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) 
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (secretly adding Peat to **** with BenKen)
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:

1) Robv
2) landyjg
3) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout
4) Angus
5) Seehuusen 
6) Matplat - Brown Porter

Swap beer updated


----------



## crowmanz

Shit I better get a move on with a swap brew....


----------



## Adr_0

crowmanz said:


> Shit I better get a move on with a swap brew....


mate just brew a wheat on the 2nd, secondary on the 6th and bottle on the 12th.


----------



## crowmanz

Adr_0 said:


> mate just brew a wheat on the 2nd, secondary on the 6th and bottle on the 12th.


With 100% midnight wheat?


----------



## Adr_0

crowmanz said:


> With 100% midnight wheat?


Don't be an idiot, you need barley in there for the banana characteristic. 


...thin it out with 50% roast barley.


----------



## time01

Unfortunately I won't be able to attend on the night as it's my bros 40th, will still produce a beer for the swap, probably a pale ale


----------



## winkle

An unexpected late crop of Acerolas has decided my swap beer for me. Acerola Tarwe (like last year) lighter malt body, more fruit and (probably) more alcohol. Just have to choose between morpheus or W3031.

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16)
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (secretly adding Peat to **** with BenKen)
21) Adr0
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:

1) Robv
2) landyjg
3) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout
4) Angus
5) Seehuusen
6) Matplat - Brown Porter


----------



## NickB

Shit, thought I had my name down for this one [emoji15]


----------



## Liam_snorkel

come anyway?


----------



## angus_grant

winkle said:


> An unexpected late crop of Acerolas has decided my swap beer for me. Acerola Tarwe (like last year) lighter malt body, more fruit and (probably) more alcohol. Just have to choose between morpheus or W3031.


Morpheus for the win!!!

I've got a vial of it left from my dregs step-up for the oud bruin (which is now in the barrel), and am wondering what to put it into.


----------



## NickB

I should be there Liam, assuming I can get off work


----------



## Zorco

time01 said:


> Unfortunately I won't be able to attend on the night as it's my bros 40th, will still produce a beer for the swap, probably a pale ale


Game will be on well before the night closes in. Bring your beers, meet some excellent people and then choof to your bro's with a couple of pre drinks drink under your belt. Once the whole swap is done I'll take yours with me and we'll catch up soon after.

We can do our bottling together the weekend before anyway mate.


----------



## Parks

Are you permanently drunk these days Zorco?


----------



## earle

Parks said:


> Are you permanently drunk these days Zorco?


It's all those super high gravity beers


----------



## winkle

angus_grant said:


> Morpheus for the win!!!
> 
> I've got a vial of it left from my dregs step-up for the oud bruin (which is now in the barrel), and am wondering what to put it into.


Another Oude Bruin?


----------



## time01

40th is in Adelaide Jason, otherwise I would have popped in for sure. I will get in touch about bottling beers.


----------



## Adr_0

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16)
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (secretly adding Peat to **** with BenKen)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (7%) + XPBIPA 
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:

1) Robv
2) landyjg
3) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout
4) Angus
5) Seehuusen
6) Matplat - Brown Porter

Beerpdate


----------



## robv

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Robv
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (secretly adding Peat to **** with BenKen)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (7%) + XPBIPA 
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:

1) landyjg
2) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout
3) Angus
4) Seehuusen
5) Matplat - Brown Porter

Claimed vacant spot and & adjusted reserves list


----------



## Insensate

I would love to get in on this. Add me to the reserve list if I can


----------



## Radshoes

Hi guys. Im still coming
ps the brewditos are shit except for angus - i like angus


----------



## Liam_snorkel

let's just try not to spear tackle any neighbours this time


----------



## Adr_0

Liam_snorkel said:


> let's just try not to spear tackle any neighbours this time


...sounds like everyone at the swap is still fair game!


----------



## earle

Updated swap beer and added Insensate to reserves

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Robv
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (secretly adding Peat to **** with BenKen)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (7%) + XPBIPA
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) landyjg
2) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout
3) Angus
4) Seehuusen
5) Matplat - Brown Porter
6) Insensate


----------



## earle

Added bottling date while I remember it

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Robv
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (secretly adding Peat to **** with BenKen)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (7%) + XPBIPA
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) landyjg
2) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout
3) Angus
4) Seehuusen
5) Matplat - Brown Porter
6) Insensate


----------



## Radshoes

Hey Brad, any idea when you are going to pull out mate?


----------



## Radshoes

Adr_0 said:


> Cause let's be honest - pantsless spooning isn't everyone's cup of tea at 4pm in the arvo.


its11:49am now and I am wondering if lukiferj is at work today or looking for some pantless spooning


----------



## pcqypcqy

earle said:


> Added bottling date while I remember it
> 
> 13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)


Yes Earle, but is it RED?


----------



## earle

pcqypcqy said:


> Yes Earle, but is it RED?


Of course, each bottle comes with a complementary edition of photoshop software.


----------



## Parks

Added bottling date while I remember it

*Beer MUST be bottled in ~750ML PET bottles. *

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Meddo - deffo a beer
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Robv
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (7%) + XPBIPA
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) landyjg
2) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout
3) Angus
4) Seehuusen
5) Matplat - Brown Porter
6) Insensate


----------



## pcqypcqy

earle said:


> Of course, each bottle comes with a complementary edition of photoshop software.


 photos or it didn't happen.


----------



## earle

Easy as - you really can have any colour beer you like. h34r:


----------



## Meddo

Need to withdraw unfortunately due to a conflicting engagement - reserves list have at it!

Beer MUST be bottled in ~750ML PET bottles. 

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) VACANT
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Robv
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (7%) + XPBIPA
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) landyjg
2) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout
3) Angus
4) Seehuusen
5) Matplat - Brown Porter
6) Insensate


----------



## Parks

Meddo said:


> Need to withdraw unfortunately due to a conflicting engagement - reserves list have at it!


You realise the other engagement is the conflicting one, right?


----------



## Parks

Beer MUST be bottled in ~750ML PET bottles.

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10)
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Robv
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (7%) + XPBIPA
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) landyjg
2) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout
3) Angus
4) Seehuusen
5) Matplat - Brown Porter
6) Insensate


----------



## angus_grant

Meddo said:


> Need to withdraw unfortunately due to a conflicting engagement - reserves list have at it!


Wish I'd withdrawn 7 months ago. I'd be able to attend the swap then.


----------



## earle

If you're going to pull out then you've really got to get the timing right.

I mean out of the swap.


----------



## landyjg

I'm in!

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) landyjg - Hazy, Hazy, Hazy, Hazy, Hazy, Hazy NEIPA
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Robv
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (7%) + XPBIPA
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout
2) Angus
3) Seehuusen
4) Matplat - Brown Porter
5) Insensate


----------



## Parks

*Beer MUST be bottled in ~750ML PET bottles.*

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - TBA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) landyjg - Hazy, Hazy, Hazy, Hazy, Hazy, Hazy NEIPA
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Robv
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (7%) + XPBIPA
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout
2) Angus
3) Seehuusen
4) Matplat - Brown Porter
5) Insensate


----------



## nickxb

So are we going with 26 in the list or can the next few pull outs drop the list back to 24? I planned to just do a corny which is around 24/25. I could bottle condition a couple if needed. Not sure what everyone else is planning.


----------



## Parks

The decision was made pretty early on for 26 so bloody-well make 26!

(I have extreme doubts 26 will make it come game day but the list is the list)

h34r: :chug:


----------



## nickxb

Righto. 26 it is unless otherwise advised. I will plan accordingly.


----------



## nickxb

*Beer MUST be bottled in ~750ML PET bottles.*

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - beer?
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) landyjg - Hazy, Hazy, Hazy, Hazy, Hazy, Hazy NEIPA
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Robv
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (7%) + XPBIPA
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout
2) Angus
3) Seehuusen
4) Matplat - Brown Porter
5) Insensate


----------



## crowmanz

*Beer MUST be bottled in ~750ML PET bottles.*

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - might throw some Tassie wild yeast at a darker beer
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) landyjg - Hazy, Hazy, Hazy, Hazy, Hazy, Hazy NEIPA
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Robv
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (7%) + XPBIPA
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout
2) Angus
3) Seehuusen
4) Matplat - Brown Porter
5) Insensate


----------



## sqyre

I hope pants are still optional...
h34r:


----------



## Adr_0

sqyre said:


> I hope pants are still optional...
> h34r:


It can get chilly. So make sure you rug up well: a nice lavender turtleneck and a scarf for example.


----------



## Aydos

***UPDATE SWAP BEER***

*Beer MUST be bottled in ~750ML PET bottles.*

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - might throw some Tassie wild yeast at a darker beer
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) landyjg - Hazy, Hazy, Hazy, Hazy, Hazy, Hazy NEIPA
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Robv
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (7%) + XPBIPA
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Bribie G - Toucan headbanger stout
2) Angus
3) Seehuusen
4) Matplat - Brown Porter
5) Insensate


----------



## Bribie G

***UPDATE SWAP BEER***

*Beer MUST be bottled in ~750ML PET bottles.*

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - might throw some Tassie wild yeast at a darker beer
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) landyjg - Hazy, Hazy, Hazy, Hazy, Hazy, Hazy NEIPA
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Robv
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (7%) + XPBIPA
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Angus
2) Seehuusen
3) Matplat - Brown Porter
4) Insensate

Unfortunately I won't be participating this year, SWMBO had a nasty accident and has just been discharged from hospital after 2 weeks. Rehab until about Xmas so I'll be at home base for a wee while yet.
Enjoy the fellowship night. :beerbang:

Bribie G


----------



## Matplat

*Beer MUST be bottled in ~750ML PET bottles.*

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - might throw some Tassie wild yeast at a darker beer
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) landyjg - Hazy, Hazy, Hazy, Hazy, Hazy, Hazy NEIPA
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Robv
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (7%) + XPBIPA
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Angus
2) Seehuusen
3) Insensate

Swap beer has not gone as planned, so I'm out before I'm even in!

I am curious as to what XPBIPA stands for though? Xtra Pale Black IPA?


----------



## Adr_0

Bribie G said:


> Unfortunately I won't be participating this year, SWMBO had a nasty accident and has just been discharged from hospital after 2 weeks. Rehab until about Xmas so I'll be at home base for a wee while yet.
> Enjoy the fellowship night. :beerbang:
> 
> Bribie G


Mate I'm very sorry to hear that - everything ok? Sounds pretty serious.



Matplat said:


> Swap beer has not gone as planned, so I'm out before I'm even in!
> 
> I am curious as to what XPBIPA stands for though? Xtra Pale Black IPA?


You got it.  I love my black pale ales, so I'm going to make an extra pale version of a black pale ale recipe that I like. It should be hazy too, but might be a touch high on the bitterness - or at least the IBU's - and the maltiness for a true New England IPA.


----------



## crowmanz

Adr_0 said:


> You got it.  I love my black pale ales, so I'm going to make an extra pale version of a black pale ale recipe that I like. It should be hazy too, but might be a touch high on the bitterness - or at least the IBU's - and the maltiness for a true New England IPA.


Should try to make it an imperial (XPBDIPA) but then maybe it should be sessionable at the same time (SXPBDIPA)


----------



## Adr_0

crowmanz said:


> Should try to make it an imperial (XPBDIPA) but then maybe it should be sessionable at the same time (SXPBDIPA)


It's going to be in the 7.5% range and should be dry, but maybe 80-90IBU, so technically it will be sessionable? I made an English IPA a couple of years ago that was a touch under 7% and 75IBU which was pretty sesionable - each glass I had disappeared pretty quickly anyway.

So we can possibly call it an XPINEBSIPA?


----------



## earle

Adr_0 said:


> It's going to be in the 7.5% range and should be dry, but maybe 80-90IBU, so technically it will be sessionable? I made an English IPA a couple of years ago that was a touch under 7% and 75IBU which was pretty sesionable - each glass I had disappeared pretty quickly anyway.
> 
> So we can possibly call it an XPINEBSIPA?


Sounds great. Is it in the BJCP? If not, we need to start lobbying now.


----------



## Adr_0

earle said:


> Sounds great. Is it in the BJCP? If not, we need to start lobbying now.


Hopefully a black IPA isn't in BJCP....

This beer is now BXPINE-SIPA - pine sipper. Going to have Challenger, Chinook, Waimea and Wai-iti so I'm sure it will have some pine.

I've just upgraded my mash tun so should be able to have enough to go around for everybody. Still, it could completely go to shit so let's not get our hopes up yet.


----------



## Zorco

Welll booooo on the hunting trip going ahead after the swap, but yissssss on me finding a top notch rifle this week. 

I'll pick up something from Warburton's to share instead.


----------



## landyjg

Hi guys - I didnt realise that i had arranged to head to Straddie with my wife's family this weekend, so will have to pullout unfortunately! 

*Beer MUST be bottled in ~750ML PET bottles.*

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - might throw some Tassie wild yeast at a darker beer
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) << VACANT <<
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Robv
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (7%) + XPBIPA
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Angus
2) Seehuusen
3) Insensate


----------



## HBHB

**** i better get brewing. Move on the week before and away for work conference the week after.


----------



## Adr_0

HBHB said:


> **** i better get brewing. Move on the week before and away for work conference the week after.


Surely you and Karen have abandoned the notion of sleep by now? Looks like an awesome next stage - looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## bradsbrew

Cmon Martin, get a move on. It's not like you've got much else happening, slack bugger.


----------



## HBHB

bradsbrew said:


> Cmon Martin, get a move on. It's not like you've got much else happening, slack bugger.


Yeah i know...about to mash in an El Dorado hopped IPA? Coz lousy time management for an RIS plus PET bottles suck for long term aged beers.


----------



## angus_grant

giddee up!!!!!

*Beer MUST be bottled in ~750ML PET bottles.*

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - might throw some Tassie wild yeast at a darker beer
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Angus - Tassie wild ale i suppose......
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Robv
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (7%) + XPBIPA
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Seehuusen
2) Insensate


----------



## Snooger84

angus_grant said:


> giddee up!!!!!
> 
> *Beer MUST be bottled in ~750ML PET bottles.*
> 
> 1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
> 2) Liam - maybe a porter
> 3) Peege - smoked porter
> 4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
> 5) pcqypcqy - tba
> 6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
> 7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
> 8) crowmanz - might throw some Tassie wild yeast at a darker beer
> 9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
> 10) Angus - Tassie wild ale i suppose......
> 11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
> 12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
> 13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
> 14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
> 15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
> 16) Robv
> 17) Time01
> 18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
> 19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
> 20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
> 21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (7%) + XPBIPA
> 22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
> 23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
> 24) Ciderman
> 25) Lukifer
> 26) Cummy
> 
> Reserves:
> 1) Seehuusen
> 2) Insensate


3) Scotty Mack


----------



## earle

Formatting fixed

Beer MUST be bottled in ~750ML PET bottles.
1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - might throw some Tassie wild yeast at a darker beer
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Angus - Tassie wild ale i suppose......
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Robv
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (7%) + XPBIPA
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Seehuusen
2) Insensate
3) Scotty Mack


----------



## crowmanz

Probably stuffed formatting doing this on my phone...beer update

Beer MUST be bottled in ~750ML PET bottles.
1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Angus - Tassie wild ale i suppose......
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Robv
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (7%) + XPBIPA
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Seehuusen
2) Insensate
3) Scotty Mack


----------



## Snow

Beer MUST be bottled in ~750ML PET bottles.
1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Peege - smoked porter
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Angus - Tassie wild ale i suppose......
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Robv
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (7%) + XPBIPA
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Seehuusen
2) Insensate
3) Scotty Mack 

Attending but not swapping:
1) Snow - Should be able to make it for a few hours in the arvo....


----------



## Peege

I'm out, sorry everyone

Beer MUST be bottled in ~750ML PET bottles.
1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) 
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Angus - Tassie wild ale i suppose......
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Robv
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (7%) + XPBIPA
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Seehuusen
2) Insensate
3) Scotty Mack 

Attending but not swapping:
1) Snow - Should be able to make it for a few hours in the arvo


----------



## winkle

Beer in bottles. Tasting pretty good and the funk should ramp up a bit in a month or so.


Flip tops aren't in the swap.


----------



## Parks

winkle said:


> Beer in bottles. Tasting pretty good and the funk should ramp up a bit in a month or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 3f2.jpg
> Flip tops aren't in the swap.


You'll be forgiven being a first timer.


----------



## Parks

Peege said:


> I'm out, sorry everyone


Peege! You can't give us one of the greatest stouts ever swapped and not come back. Bloody hell.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Brewed yesterday, will hopefully be my swap beer. It's psuedo smash with 100% gladfield pale (plus a handful or two of choc wheat) and mosaic. If my 3711 survived it will be done as a Saison IPA. If not, it'll be boring old US05. OG is 1065.


----------



## seehuusen

Better figure out what I'm swapping ASAP 

Beer MUST be bottled in ~750ML PET bottles.
1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Seehuusen
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Angus - Tassie wild ale i suppose......
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Robv
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (7%) + XPBIPA
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Insensate
2) Scotty Mack


----------



## Adr_0

seehuusen said:


> Better figure out what I'm swapping ASAP
> 
> Beer MUST be bottled in ~750ML PET bottles.
> 1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
> 2) Liam - maybe a porter
> 3) Seehuusen



He's in! He's picked up the #3 spot!


----------



## Adr_0

Just clarified the beers...

Beer MUST be bottled in ~750ML PET bottles.
1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Seehuusen
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Angus - Tassie wild ale i suppose......
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Robv
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA) 
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Insensate
2) Scotty Mack


----------



## angus_grant

Beer MUST be bottled in ~750ML PET bottles.
1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Seehuusen
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10)
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Robv
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Insensate
2) Scotty Mack

And i'm out. There is no way I'll find time to scratch myself over the next few weeks, let alone making a batch of beer. Bummed cause there are some rad beers on the list.


----------



## Adr_0

Is everyone definitely going to be able to make the 25/26?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

what's on the 25/26th?


----------



## earle

25/26 bottles


----------



## Adr_0

earle said:


> 25/26 bottles


Yes, sorry - that one


----------



## pcqypcqy

Adr_0 said:


> Yes, sorry - that one


fark, had me worried there.

Yes.


----------



## winkle

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Seehuusen
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10)
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Robv
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Insensate
2) Scotty Mack


----------



## robv

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Seehuusen
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10)
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16)
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Insensate
2) Scotty Mack

Sorry guys I'm out


----------



## earle

Added Scotty at his request as 2 spots now available. Still a spot left for Insensate.

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Seehuusen
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10)
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Insensate


----------



## crowmanz

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Seehuusen
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10)
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Insensate


----------



## kegs23

sorry guys i was not swapping, just turning up to drink on the day, but now that i have ruptured my pettela tendon (ripped the fucker ofHf the knee cap compleatly) from falling down my stairs stone soba. have to have surgury monday and be in a brace for 8 weeks, standing around drinking on a fucked leg all day might not be the best, this is the 1st one in about 4years i have missed, hope everyone has some good beers, i was going to bring a 3.5% choclolate dark ale on nitro, 
have fun


----------



## Zorco

Geeze, that's no good. Best wishes for the surgery and recovery.


----------



## Beersuit

Geez kegs thats shit mate. If you swindle a wheel chair im sure there will be many a bloke to refresh your glass or push you towards a tap. 
All the best with your recovery anyway mate.


----------



## Cummy

So I infected my mocha stout, either I try again and bottle it just before the swap or bail out. Thoughts? I've never been involved in a swap so not sure what the expectations are.


----------



## earle

While it's nice to get beers in the swap that are carbed and ready to go, there are often some that need time to carb. Just make sure you add the ready date against your beer once the tasting thread starts. Get brewing.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I find it's good to have a few that need to carb up. Stops me from drinking all the beers in the first week


----------



## Liam_snorkel

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Spiced chilli choc porter
3) Seehuusen
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10)
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Reserves:
1) Insensate


Updated my beer!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Liam_snorkel said:


> I find it's good to have a few that need to carb up. Stops me from drinking all the beers in the first week


and I say this, because I'm brewing mine tonight


----------



## madpierre06

Heh...mine goes down Thursday.


----------



## Cummy

Do you lads bottle carb, or keg and use a counter pressure bottle filler?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I usually bottle carb, but have counter pressure filled before. 
Because we've still got a full list of swappers I think I'll have to fill from the fermenter to milk every last drop


----------



## winkle

Just a quick gibber for those who haven't been to one of these before, this case-swap is in Everton Park and starts at 2pm, if you are in the swap try and get your bottles here by 3pm so that the swap itself can be done before we get too tired & emotional.
Bring along either a keg/growler/bottles of your bestest beer for sharing and whatever munchies you enjoy for grazing on.
Someone will extract $10 off you for a pizza run after dark. There is parking available for sleeping in your car or space for a swag on the floor. If you are staying overnight, bring a contribution for a BBQ breakfast.
PM me before the event and I'll send out the address details etc.
PS there is a spare tap up for grabs on the bar if you don't have a mobile setup.


----------



## Insensate

Fingers crossed someone else pulls out. Keen as to get in on this!


----------



## crowmanz

Insensate said:


> Fingers crossed someone else pulls out. Keen as to get in on this!


Spot 10 is free mate get on it


----------



## evoo4u

Insensate said:


> Fingers crossed someone else pulls out. Keen as to get in on this!



There ya go:

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - maybe a porter
3) Seehuusen
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy


----------



## Liam_snorkel

aaaaand on the most current list:

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Spiced chilli choc porter
3) Seehuusen
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy


----------



## Insensate

Woohoo.. hey guys, I hadn't anticipated that I had any chance of getting into this till last week. I've got an oatmeal stout that I'm about to ferment so it won't be bottled till just before the event. Sorry guys, ill put a ready date on the label.


----------



## seehuusen

you won't be the only one, I've been flat stick and won't be brewing until this weekend


----------



## winkle

as usual, if someone could bring some firewood to boost the supply here it'd be appreciated.


----------



## evoo4u

Wot? You've actually used up that small mountain of olive wood offcuts from last year?


----------



## Siderman

Swap beer updated. First attempt at a sour. I've only just bottled a couple of weeks ago so whilst it will be ready to drink from a carbonation sense, will likely benefit from some bottle age. 

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Spiced chilli choc porter
3) Seehuusen
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) rokaxe - maybe a beer
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic. 
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy


----------



## Parks

Cummy said:


> So I infected my mocha stout, either I try again and bottle it just before the swap or bail out. Thoughts? I've never been involved in a swap so not sure what the expectations are.



_In my opinion_ it's best to have them ready by swap day so you can do the best QA before swapping. Most people accept that shit happens and you might get one or two infected ones so it's really up to you.

I've already made 26 beers so I probably would prefer to swap 26 even if I had to wait for a few to carb up. Just do your best and no-one will hunt you down if you don't tell them where you live.


----------



## rokaxe

Gotta pull out due to 1. Forgetting to brew something and 2. Upon realising I forgot I can't actually be fucked. 

Will be in attendance though. Soz for the late notice, can someone update the list because I also can't be fucked doing that.


----------



## luggy

If no one has any objections I'll throw myself in the mix

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Spiced chilli choc porter
3) Seehuusen
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - tba
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I hope you all like chilli. Had a taste of mine last night and shes got a kick


----------



## winkle

A last note, bringing a small glass is usually a wise decision


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> usually a wise decision



_A wise decision at a case swap?_ Never seen too many of those before??
There can of course be some come the morning after.


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> _A wise decision at a case swap?_ Never seen too many of those before??
> There can of course be some come the morning after.


Its only "wise" when compared to the result of bringing a pint glass  (or a "industructable" poycarbonate mug for that matter)


----------



## pcqypcqy

Update with swap beer.

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Spiced chilli choc porter
3) Seehuusen
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy


----------



## winkle

evoo4u said:


> Wot? You've actually used up that small mountain of olive wood offcuts from last year?


Almost, the pyros last year helped a lot.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Made my swap beer more accurately titled.

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices 
3) Seehuusen
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy


----------



## seehuusen

Aaaahhh ****.. reapers... By any chance, do you possibly have seeds? I want some for my garden[emoji106]


----------



## Liam_snorkel

The last of my ripe fruit went into this beer. If any ripen before the swap I'll bring them for you


----------



## seehuusen

Awesome, thanks very much Liam


----------



## earle

Swap is getting closer so knocked up a label for my swap beer. Can't figure out how to make the image smaller though. In the old forum software there was a choice of image sizes when you were viewing in the gallery.


----------



## seehuusen

Bottled my swap beer today, a wit beer, fermented with west coast ipa yeast, bringing out a slightly dryer and hoppier profile.

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices 
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy


----------



## madpierre06

Update swap beers -

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA + Baltic Porter
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy


Also.....any thoughts on if worth starting a new thread to arrange any private swapsies as I can have a couple sparesies plus others to swap with.


----------



## winkle

If you are staying for breakfast, please add your name and whatever you are bringing to help out the foward planning (such that it is). Feel free to add a mini swap list as well.

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Spiced chilli choc porter
3) Seehuusen
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - not a historic Black Rye IPA
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Breakfast
1) Winkle & Anna - bread, tea, coffee & OJ


----------



## Siderman

I won't be staying the night but will bring a Hodgepodge keg of Brown Ale and 2MT yeast. I'll probably bring some pretzels as they're usually a hit.


----------



## madpierre06

If you are staying for breakfast, please add your name and whatever you are bringing to help out the foward planning (such that it is). Feel free to add a mini swap list as well.

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Spiced chilli choc porter
3) Seehuusen
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA + Baltic Porter
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Breakfast
1) Winkle & Anna - bread, tea, coffee & OJ
2) madpierre06 - dozen eggs, half doz. rashers bacon




Private swapsies
1) madpierre06 - tba,


----------



## Adr_0

If you are staying for breakfast, please add your name and whatever you are bringing to help out the foward planning (such that it is). Feel free to add a mini swap list as well.

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Spiced chilli choc porter
3) Seehuusen
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA + Baltic Porter
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Breakfast
1) Winkle & Anna - bread, tea, coffee & OJ
2) madpierre06 - dozen eggs, half doz. rashers bacon
3) Adro - moarr bacon (probably a kilo or two) 




Private swapsies
1) madpierre06 - tba,


----------



## evoo4u

If you are staying for breakfast, please add your name and whatever you are bringing to help out the foward planning (such that it is). Feel free to add a mini swap list as well.

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Spiced chilli choc porter
3) Seehuusen
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA + Baltic Porter
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Breakfast
1) Winkle & Anna - bread, tea, coffee & OJ
2) madpierre06 - dozen eggs, half doz. rashers bacon
3) Adro - moarr bacon (probably a kilo or two)
4) evoo4u - mushrooms, yippee beans (baked beans), and evoo of course!



Private swapsies
1) madpierre06 - tba,


----------



## earle

Ready for the swap


----------



## Beersuit

You need to wax the lids Earle.


----------



## earle

Beersuit said:


> You need to wax the lids Earle.



I'm not sure if I even know wax?


----------



## earle

Also gave the mini kegerator a bit of a tidy up today and added some decals. Just have to decide what to put in it for the swap. Probably either a gratzer or a buckwheat pale ale.


----------



## Beersuit

Perry will you have your beer engine free? Thinking of bringing a 9lt keg of bitter otherwise i will force carb it.


----------



## madpierre06

Does he have to sign up for a couple more commercial beers to be able to have that on tap?


----------



## angus_grant

Perry's hand pump is always free. At least I've never paid for one.

(damn it, where's the sneaky ninja emoticon gone during the upgrade)


----------



## pcqypcqy

Beersuit said:


> You need to wax the lids Earle.



I wonder how the plastic seals would go on a PET?


----------



## winkle

Beersuit said:


> Perry will you have your beer engine free? Thinking of bringing a 9lt keg of bitter otherwise i will force carb it.


Sorry mate, it needs new seals for the cyclinder (which will have to come from UK since it is an antique)


----------



## earle

pcqypcqy said:


> I wonder how the plastic seals would go on a PET?



I'm thinking superglue might be easier to apply and get off than that wax.


----------



## Coodgee

These swap beers get more and more out there every year. well done guys!


----------



## pcqypcqy

earle said:


> I'm thinking superglue might be easier to apply and get off than that wax.



The green was a shit show. I'm hoping the other colours are easier. Though having the hardest seal on my favourite version is probably a sensible precaution.


----------



## madpierre06

If you are staying for breakfast, please add your name and whatever you are bringing to help out the foward planning (such that it is). Feel free to add a mini swap list as well.

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Spiced chilli choc porter
3) Seehuusen
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA + Baltic Porter
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Breakfast
1) Winkle & Anna - bread, tea, coffee & OJ
2) madpierre06 - dozen eggs, half doz. rashers bacon
3) Adro - moarr bacon (probably a kilo or two)
4) evoo4u - mushrooms, yippee beans (baked beans), and evoo of course!



Private swapsies
1) madpierre06 - Cos I've got 2 beers in swap, will bring another 3 of each if anyone wants to do a privatwe swap for the one they didn't get, plus have 1 bottle Biere de Garde to swap (Benken & Zorco, already have 1 for you blokes).


----------



## winkle

Send me a PM if you don't know/have forgotten the swap address. We are down for a 2pm start on Saturday, PM me also if you want to do a drop-off of gear/bottles earlier.


----------



## crowmanz

PM/conversation thing sent


----------



## winkle

Coodgee said:


> These swap beers get more and more out there every year. well done guys!


You coming this year?


----------



## bradsbrew

Probably should put the swap keg in the fridge and buy some bottles.


----------



## seehuusen

If you are staying for breakfast, please add your name and whatever you are bringing to help out the foward planning (such that it is). Feel free to add a mini swap list as well.

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Spiced chilli choc porter
3) Seehuusen
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA + Baltic Porter
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Breakfast
1) Winkle & Anna - bread, tea, coffee & OJ
2) madpierre06 - dozen eggs, half doz. rashers bacon
3) Adro - moarr bacon (probably a kilo or two)
4) evoo4u - mushrooms, yippee beans (baked beans), and evoo of course!



Private swapsies
1) madpierre06 - Cos I've got 2 beers in swap, will bring another 3 of each if anyone wants to do a privatwe swap for the one they didn't get, plus have 1 bottle Biere de Garde to swap (Benken & Zorco, already have 1 for you blokes).
2) Seehuusen - I've got an ESB and a Pumpkin/Amarillo Ale, I'll bring both, wouldn't mind swapping with ya MadPIerre


----------



## Adr_0

So, uhhh, due to unforseen circumstances somebody else will need to bring the bacon - and also any cured pork slices:


If you are staying for breakfast, please add your name and whatever you are bringing to help out the foward planning (such that it is). Feel free to add a mini swap list as well.

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Spiced chilli choc porter
3) Seehuusen
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA + Baltic Porter
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Breakfast
1) Winkle & Anna - bread, tea, coffee & OJ
2) madpierre06 - dozen eggs, half doz. rashers bacon
3) 
4) evoo4u - mushrooms, yippee beans (baked beans), and evoo of course!



Private swapsies
1) madpierre06 - Cos I've got 2 beers in swap, will bring another 3 of each if anyone wants to do a privatwe swap for the one they didn't get, plus have 1 bottle Biere de Garde to swap (Benken & Zorco, already have 1 for you blokes).
2) Seehuusen - I've got an ESB and a Pumpkin/Amarillo Ale, I'll bring both, wouldn't mind swapping with ya MadPIerre


----------



## evoo4u

Getting organised with some firewood. This is one tractor-bucket load - will that be enough? I can easily dump another load on...


----------



## Beersuit

I think the pyros will burn that in 10 minutes Rodger.


----------



## winkle

evoo4u said:


> Getting organised with some firewood. This is one tractor-bucket load - will that be enough? I can easily dump another load on...
> View attachment 106908


Should be fine , thanks mate (note to self - keep an eye on Parks)


----------



## evoo4u

Yeah, come to think of it, that HUGE load at the Christmas gig turned into a conflagration of magnificent proportions as the night progressed! But that was in an open pit, so hopefully a little restraint will be evident at Winkle's abode.

So how many more bucket-loads?


----------



## earle

evoo4u said:


> Getting organised with some firewood. This is one tractor-bucket load - will that be enough? I can easily dump another load on...
> View attachment 106908



Plenty of space left on the back of the ute for a couple of couches.


----------



## NickB

If you are staying for breakfast, please add your name and whatever you are bringing to help out the foward planning (such that it is). Feel free to add a mini swap list as well.

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Spiced chilli choc porter
3) Seehuusen
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA + Baltic Porter
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Breakfast
1) Winkle &amp; Anna - bread, tea, coffee &amp; OJ
2) madpierre06 - dozen eggs, half doz. rashers bacon
3) Nick B - KG of Bacon, Hash Browns
4) evoo4u - mushrooms, yippee beans (baked beans), and evoo of course!



Private swapsies
1) madpierre06 - Cos I've got 2 beers in swap, will bring another 3 of each if anyone wants to do a privatwe swap for the one they didn't get, plus have 1 bottle Biere de Garde to swap (Benken &amp; Zorco, already have 1 for you blokes).
2) Seehuusen - I've got an ESB and a Pumpkin/Amarillo Ale, I'll bring both, wouldn't mind swapping with ya MadPIerre


----------



## NickB

Also, why is my name not NickB anymore? WTF?!????


----------



## evoo4u

If you are staying for breakfast, please add your name and whatever you are bringing to help out the foward planning (such that it is). Feel free to add a mini swap list as well.

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Spiced chilli choc porter
3) Seehuusen
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA + Baltic Porter
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy

Breakfast
1) Winkle &amp; Anna - bread, tea, coffee &amp; OJ
2) madpierre06 - dozen eggs, half doz. rashers bacon
3) Nick B - KG of Bacon, Hash Browns
4) evoo4u - mushrooms, yippee beans (baked beans), and evoo of course!



Private swapsies
1) madpierre06 - Cos I've got 2 beers in swap, will bring another 3 of each if anyone wants to do a privatwe swap for the one they didn't get, plus have 1 bottle Biere de Garde to swap (Benken &amp; Zorco, already have 1 for you blokes).
2) Seehuusen - I've got an ESB and a Pumpkin/Amarillo Ale, I'll bring both, wouldn't mind swapping with ya MadPIerre 
3) evoo4u - Count me in on this. I'll bring a few Simcoe/Amarillo APA's (M36 yeast) which I'll bottle in the next couple of days.


----------



## winkle

nwbarnes said:


> Also, why is my name not NickB anymore? WTD?!????


Brad hates you...

(it happened to a few during migration - get a mod to fix it)


----------



## pcqypcqy

evoo4u said:


> Getting organised with some firewood. This is one tractor-bucket load - will that be enough? I can easily dump another load on...
> View attachment 106908


needs more smoke.


----------



## winkle

evoo4u said:


> Yeah, come to think of it, that HUGE load at the Christmas gig turned into a conflagration of magnificent proportions as the night progressed! But that was in an open pit, so hopefully a little restraint will be evident at Winkle's abode.
> 
> So how many more bucket-loads?


Nah, that'll be great.


----------



## bradsbrew

NickB said:


> Also, why is my name not NickB anymore? WTF?!????


Fixed that for you big fella. I was tempted to change it to JimmyBarnes, but I behaved.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

updated the list again, as a few things have been missed along the way.


1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/12)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA + Baltic Porter
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy


Breakfast
1) Winkle & Anna - bread, tea, coffee & OJ
2) madpierre06 - dozen eggs, half doz. rashers bacon
3) Nick B - KG of Bacon, Hash Browns
4) evoo4u - mushrooms, yippee beans (baked beans), and evoo of course!

Private swapsies
1) madpierre06 - Cos I've got 2 beers in swap, will bring another 3 of each if anyone wants to do a privatwe swap for the one they didn't get, plus have 1 bottle Biere de Garde to swap (Benken & Zorco, already have 1 for you blokes).
2) Seehuusen - I've got an ESB and a Pumpkin/Amarillo Ale, I'll bring both, wouldn't mind swapping with ya MadPIerre


----------



## evoo4u

Just added myself again to the private swapsies:

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/12)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA + Baltic Porter
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18) giatuprs - dunno but I shall call it Dickbutt and it will have Dickbutt on the label
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy


Breakfast
1) Winkle & Anna - bread, tea, coffee & OJ
2) madpierre06 - dozen eggs, half doz. rashers bacon
3) Nick B - KG of Bacon, Hash Browns
4) evoo4u - mushrooms, yippee beans (baked beans), and evoo of course!

Private swapsies
1) madpierre06 - Cos I've got 2 beers in swap, will bring another 3 of each if anyone wants to do a privatwe swap for the one they didn't get, plus have 1 bottle Biere de Garde to swap (Benken & Zorco, already have 1 for you blokes).
2) Seehuusen - I've got an ESB and a Pumpkin/Amarillo Ale, I'll bring both, wouldn't mind swapping with ya MadPIerre 
3) evoo4u - Count me in on this. I'll bring a few Simcoe/Amarillo APA's (M36 yeast) which I'll bottle in the next couple of days.


----------



## winkle

Dammit Liam, you had one job


----------



## Liam_snorkel

a late scratching from Giatuprs as he is unable to make it. We're down to 25 swappers:

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA + Baltic Porter
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18)
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy


Breakfast
1) Winkle & Anna - bread, tea, coffee & OJ
2) madpierre06 - dozen eggs, half doz. rashers bacon
3) Nick B - KG of Bacon, Hash Browns
4) evoo4u - mushrooms, yippee beans (baked beans), and evoo of course!

Private swapsies
1) madpierre06 - Cos I've got 2 beers in swap, will bring another 3 of each if anyone wants to do a privatwe swap for the one they didn't get, plus have 1 bottle Biere de Garde to swap (Benken & Zorco, already have 1 for you blokes).
2) Seehuusen - I've got an ESB and a Pumpkin/Amarillo Ale, I'll bring both, wouldn't mind swapping with ya MadPIerre 
3) evoo4u - Count me in on this. I'll bring a few Simcoe/Amarillo APA's (M36 yeast) which I'll bottle in the next couple of days.


----------



## Coodgee

winkle said:


> You coming this year?



no going to Townsville to visit my folks. I'll get too drunk and make a fool of myself anyway


----------



## Parks

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA + Baltic Porter
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18)
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy


Breakfast
1) Winkle & Anna - bread, tea, coffee & OJ
2) madpierre06 - dozen eggs, half doz. rashers bacon
3) Nick B - KG of Bacon, Hash Browns
4) evoo4u - mushrooms, yippee beans (baked beans), and evoo of course!

Private swapsies
1) madpierre06 - Cos I've got 2 beers in swap, will bring another 3 of each if anyone wants to do a privatwe swap for the one they didn't get, plus have 1 bottle Biere de Garde to swap (Benken & Zorco, already have 1 for you blokes).
2) Seehuusen - I've got an ESB and a Pumpkin/Amarillo Ale, I'll bring both, wouldn't mind swapping with ya MadPIerre 
3) evoo4u - Count me in on this. I'll bring a few Simcoe/Amarillo APA's (M36 yeast) which I'll bottle in the next couple of days.[/QUOTE]
4) Parks - final cut of barrel stout for Benken, Madpierre and I'll see how many others I can bottle off.


----------



## madpierre06

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA + Baltic Porter
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18)
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25) Lukifer
26) Cummy


Breakfast
1) Winkle & Anna - bread, tea, coffee & OJ
2) madpierre06 - dozen eggs, half doz. rashers bacon
3) Nick B - KG of Bacon, Hash Browns
4) evoo4u - mushrooms, yippee beans (baked beans), and evoo of course!

Private swapsies
1) madpierre06 - Cos I've got 2 beers in swap, will bring another 3 of each if anyone wants to do a privatwe swap for the one they didn't get, plus have 1 bottle Biere de Garde to swap (Benken & Zorco, already have 1 for you blokes). And confirming, have a bottle each for Parks, Radshoes and Seehuusen to cover the 'bad bottle' debacle. Biere de Garde is still up for grabs.
2) Seehuusen - I've got an ESB and a Pumpkin/Amarillo Ale, I'll bring both, wouldn't mind swapping with ya MadPIerre  - done mate, I'll grab one of the ESB. 
3) evoo4u - Count me in on this. I'll bring a few Simcoe/Amarillo APA's (M36 yeast) which I'll bottle in the next couple of days - 1 for madpierre please Rog. 
4) Parks - final cut of barrel stout for Benken, Madpierre and I'll see how many others I can bottle off.


----------



## pcqypcqy

bradsbrew said:


> Fixed that for you big fella. I was tempted to change it to JimmyBarnes, but I behaved.



With great power comes great responsibility.


----------



## bradsbrew

pcqypcqy said:


> With great power comes great responsibility.


Unless, of course, it's Brian.


----------



## Adr_0

Well, these are on the way to Brisbane:






Unfortunately I won't be able to make it. Extremely bummed, but it's just not going to work. 

Cross your fingers that everything makes it down in one piece...


----------



## rokaxe

Because you're not the real NickB! Imposter!


----------



## winkle

madpierre06 said:


> 1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
> 2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17)
> 3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17)
> 4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
> 5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
> 6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
> 7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
> 8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
> 9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA + Baltic Porter
> 10) Insensate
> 11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
> 12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
> 13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
> 14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
> 15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
> 16) Scotty Mack
> 17) Time01
> 18)
> 19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
> 20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
> 21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
> 22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
> 23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
> 24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
> 25) Lukifer
> 26) Cummy
> 
> 
> Breakfast
> 1) Winkle & Anna - bread, tea, coffee & OJ
> 2) madpierre06 - dozen eggs, half doz. rashers bacon
> 3) Nick B - KG of Bacon, Hash Browns
> 4) evoo4u - mushrooms, yippee beans (baked beans), and evoo of course!
> 
> Private swapsies
> 1) madpierre06 - Cos I've got 2 beers in swap, will bring another 3 of each if anyone wants to do a privatwe swap for the one they didn't get, plus have 1 bottle Biere de Garde to swap (Benken & Zorco, already have 1 for you blokes). And confirming, have a bottle each for Parks, Radshoes and Seehuusen to cover the 'bad bottle' debacle. Biere de Garde is still up for grabs.
> 2) Seehuusen - I've got an ESB and a Pumpkin/Amarillo Ale, I'll bring both, wouldn't mind swapping with ya MadPIerre  - done mate, I'll grab one of the ESB.
> 3) evoo4u - Count me in on this. I'll bring a few Simcoe/Amarillo APA's (M36 yeast) which I'll bottle in the next couple of days - 1 for madpierre please Rog.
> 4) Parks - final cut of barrel stout for Benken, Madpierre and I'll see how many others I can bottle off.


If I get time to bottle some of a Barley Wine keg, I'll be in for one Parks.


----------



## lukiferj

Shamefully and quietly removing myself from the swap. I had planned to bottle during the week but it has gotten away from me and due to a last minute **** around, probably won't be attending at all 

Posted Wednesday at 10:58 AM
1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA + Baltic Porter
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18)
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25) 
26) Cummy


Breakfast
1) Winkle & Anna - bread, tea, coffee & OJ
2) madpierre06 - dozen eggs, half doz. rashers bacon
3) Nick B - KG of Bacon, Hash Browns
4) evoo4u - mushrooms, yippee beans (baked beans), and evoo of course!

Private swapsies
1) madpierre06 - Cos I've got 2 beers in swap, will bring another 3 of each if anyone wants to do a privatwe swap for the one they didn't get, plus have 1 bottle Biere de Garde to swap (Benken & Zorco, already have 1 for you blokes). And confirming, have a bottle each for Parks, Radshoes and Seehuusen to cover the 'bad bottle' debacle. Biere de Garde is still up for grabs.
2) Seehuusen - I've got an ESB and a Pumpkin/Amarillo Ale, I'll bring both, wouldn't mind swapping with ya MadPIerre  - done mate, I'll grab one of the ESB. 
3) evoo4u - Count me in on this. I'll bring a few Simcoe/Amarillo APA's (M36 yeast) which I'll bottle in the next couple of days - 1 for madpierre please Rog. 
4) Parks - final cut of barrel stout for Benken, Madpierre and I'll see how many others I can bottle off.

Report


----------



## Parks




----------



## bradsbrew

Luckily I have left bottling to the last minute, I think there will probably be a couple more drop off's which in turns saves me bottling. I really do not like bottling.........


----------



## winkle

Bloody Lukifer, made me edit the other thread. Will miss you and your tasty beers this year, Butthead. See you at BABBs?


----------



## winkle

There is still a bar tap available if someone was bringing a keg but didn't want to bring everything else with them (might need some ice too).


----------



## winkle

Was last year wet? 2014 sure was...


----------



## pcqypcqy

I can bring a keg of soda water?

(I'll get me coat).


----------



## Beersuit

winkle said:


> There is still a bar tap available if someone was bringing a keg but didn't want to bring everything else with them (might need some ice too).


I will take you up on that offer Perry.


----------



## luggy

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale, bottled 7/7/17, allow 3-4 weeks
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA + Baltic Porter
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18)
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25) 
26) Cummy


Breakfast
1) Winkle & Anna - bread, tea, coffee & OJ
2) madpierre06 - dozen eggs, half doz. rashers bacon
3) Nick B - KG of Bacon, Hash Browns
4) evoo4u - mushrooms, yippee beans (baked beans), and evoo of course!

Private swapsies
1) madpierre06 - Cos I've got 2 beers in swap, will bring another 3 of each if anyone wants to do a privatwe swap for the one they didn't get, plus have 1 bottle Biere de Garde to swap (Benken & Zorco, already have 1 for you blokes). And confirming, have a bottle each for Parks, Radshoes and Seehuusen to cover the 'bad bottle' debacle. Biere de Garde is still up for grabs.
2) Seehuusen - I've got an ESB and a Pumpkin/Amarillo Ale, I'll bring both, wouldn't mind swapping with ya MadPIerre  - done mate, I'll grab one of the ESB. 
3) evoo4u - Count me in on this. I'll bring a few Simcoe/Amarillo APA's (M36 yeast) which I'll bottle in the next couple of days - 1 for madpierre please Rog. 
4) Parks - final cut of barrel stout for Benken, Madpierre and I'll see how many others I can bottle off.


----------



## HBHB

Finally managed to get my shit together this afternoon and just finished bottling for the swap. 26 bottles of Mosaic IPA for number 22. Was hoping to get another RIS together, but stuff happens & time ran out. IT'll be good to crack in a few weeks.

Looking forward to catching up with everyone again.
Perry, i'll bring some hardwood down for the heater. Reckon we'll need it. 

Martin


----------



## fattox

luggy said:


> 1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
> 2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17)
> 3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17)
> 4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
> 5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
> 6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale, bottled 7/7/17, allow 3-4 weeks
> 7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
> 8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
> 9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA + Baltic Porter
> 10) Insensate
> 11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
> 12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra (Franconian dark lager) - ready now but time will benefit
> 13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
> 14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
> 15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
> 16) Scotty Mack
> 17) Time01
> 19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
> 20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
> 21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
> 22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
> 23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
> 24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
> 26) Cummy
> 
> 
> Breakfast
> 1) Winkle & Anna - bread, tea, coffee & OJ
> 2) madpierre06 - dozen eggs, half doz. rashers bacon
> 3) Nick B - KG of Bacon, Hash Browns
> 4) evoo4u - mushrooms, yippee beans (baked beans), and evoo of course!
> 5) fattox stopping at the Blacksoil truck stop



Updated my yeast selection. Currently bottling my swap beer from keg, should be a goer whenever but I'd reckon give it a month to balance out


----------



## evoo4u

Quick question before I pack the ute - my swap beers are in PET bottles, but some drinking/tasting beers I could bring are in glass bottles. Would it be better to leave these at home?


----------



## winkle

Nah, they are fine, there'll be heaps here.


----------



## winkle

Things to bring/remember - 

1) Yourself
2) Your beers (swap-beers and others)
3) a smallish drinking vessel (to avoid getting rat-arsed too quickly)
4) nibblies (see above)
5) pizza money (see above)
6) panadol (you didn't do 3/4/5 properly did you?)
7) breakfast stuff if staying
8) have fun,

Please remember that this is a residential area so try and keep the noise in the carpark area to a minimum and watch out for the bowlo traffic/pedestrian traffic on the roadway


----------



## Parks

evoo4u said:


> Quick question before I pack the ute - my swap beers are in PET bottles, but some drinking/tasting beers I could bring are in glass bottles. Would it be better to leave these at home?



Yeah it's really only the main swap where there's lots of bottle bumping that poses the added risk.


----------



## bradsbrew

How many swaps are we down to ?


----------



## Zorco

Can't trawl through the thread atm sorry, but want to ask what time is the actual swap?


----------



## winkle

24, I think Brad (harden up and just bottle the lot fella).
2pm start Zorco.


----------



## Adr_0

have a good one today guys. remember - drink big volumes, strong, and early! pints of barleywines and quads from 2pm and you'll be sitting pretty...


----------



## winkle

Adr_0 said:


> have a good one today guys. remember - drink big volumes, strong, and early! pints of barleywines and quads from 2pm and you'll be sitting pretty...


----------



## Liam_snorkel

The day has arrived!
I don't have much in the way of home brew to bring but will have some good commercial bevs tucked under my arm. For snacks I'm bringing hummus and Turkish bread.
Also bringing my balls.


----------



## kegs23

is any one heading past runcorn at around 2-2.30 today on the way to the case swap, who has a spare back seat for me and my fucked leg, other wise i might bus into the city then uber from there,
cheers kegs


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> 24, I think Brad (harden up and just bottle the lot fella).
> 2pm start Zorco.


All good. Only managed 24 bottles out of the keg.


----------



## Fitzlp

luggy said:


> 1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
> 2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17)
> 3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17)
> 4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
> 5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
> 6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale, bottled 7/7/17, allow 3-4 weeks
> 7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
> 8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
> 9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA + Baltic Porter
> 10) Insensate
> 11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye ALE (stuck sparge and failed hop experiment changed flavour profile)
> 12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
> 13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
> 14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
> 15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
> 16) Scotty Mack
> 17) Time01
> 18)
> 19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
> 20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
> 21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
> 22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
> 23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
> 24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
> 25)
> 26) Cummy
> 
> 
> Breakfast
> 1) Winkle & Anna - bread, tea, coffee & OJ
> 2) madpierre06 - dozen eggs, half doz. rashers bacon
> 3) Nick B - KG of Bacon, Hash Browns
> 4) evoo4u - mushrooms, yippee beans (baked beans), and evoo of course!
> 5) Fitzlp - Dozen eggs and Kilo bacon
> 
> Private swapsies
> 1) madpierre06 - Cos I've got 2 beers in swap, will bring another 3 of each if anyone wants to do a privatwe swap for the one they didn't get, plus have 1 bottle Biere de Garde to swap (Benken & Zorco, already have 1 for you blokes). And confirming, have a bottle each for Parks, Radshoes and Seehuusen to cover the 'bad bottle' debacle. Biere de Garde is still up for grabs.
> 2) Seehuusen - I've got an ESB and a Pumpkin/Amarillo Ale, I'll bring both, wouldn't mind swapping with ya MadPIerre  - done mate, I'll grab one of the ESB.
> 3) evoo4u - Count me in on this. I'll bring a few Simcoe/Amarillo APA's (M36 yeast) which I'll bottle in the next couple of days - 1 for madpierre please Rog.
> 4) Parks - final cut of barrel stout for Benken, Madpierre and I'll see how many others I can bottle off.


----------



## Smokomark

kegs23 said:


> is any one heading past runcorn at around 2-2.30 today on the way to the case swap, who has a spare back seat for me and my fucked leg, other wise i might bus into the city then uber from there,
> cheers kegs




Give me a ring if you don't get any offers Kegs, i'll come and get you.
Runcorn is sorta on the way from Cleveland to Everton Park


----------



## Cummy

Just wondering if anyone around western suburbs, Jindalee is heading to the case swap this afternoon?


----------



## madpierre06

Cummy said:


> Just wondering if anyone around western suburbs, Jindalee is heading to the case swap this afternoon?



You might get lucky mate, there's every chance any from over that way are probably already on the road.......


----------



## Insensate

Hey guys, I'm in the case swap I thought it started at 3. Sorry guys, I'm getting ready now and will be there asap. 
See you guys soon!


----------



## Insensate

Can someone pm me the address.. I just assumed that it would be posted here. Woops


----------



## Insensate

Insensate said:


> Can someone pm me the address.. I just assumed that it would be posted here. Woops


Hellpppp!!


----------



## Adr_0

Pm'd...


----------



## Cummy

Also need address


----------



## Cummy

At Everton park now. Will wait for a pm


----------



## Cummy

Happy for someone to text me. 0400995469


----------



## HoppyDays

Hi Guys, can somebody please text me address 0475903350 

Cheers Steve


----------



## Coodgee

Is anyone drunk yet?


----------



## Zorco

Well, I am and just home now. Too sensible... yep maybe.

My thanks to Anna and Perry for wonderful hospitality with a perfect venue for this gathering.

Probably the best time of the year for me when gathering with the Aussie Home Brewing community. A great thrill and the best company with some sensational beers.

Coodgee, can report that within drunkedness there was some bodily functions on show. Nothing substantial but that's the hand they are dealt. [#sadtinyunderlings]

Yob, LC,

I'm pretty sure I'm disqualified from my own competition. Rule 13 kicked in and vegemite aroma is substantial grounds...... FFS, I had no idea it would be that bad after kegging and carbonating. Smelt alright out of the fermenter. 

I hope my official offering has better character and, as always, I look forward to the next instalment.


Cheers,

Cosdog.


----------



## Siderman




----------



## Siderman

Thanks to the hosts. A great night as always! Too many RIS's I think... I'll come get my gear later this morning Perry.


----------



## benken25

Cheers Perry and Anna for the great hospitality again. Always a good time catching up with everyone and so many good beers


----------



## kegs23

thanks anna and perry for hosting once again, wish i colud have stayed longer,(wish i didnt have a gummy leg) tasted some pretty good beers,
well done everone, and looking forword to summer stanthorpe case swap
cheers kegs


----------



## rokaxe

I only stacked the bike once on my way home!


----------



## Bribie G

Wot no more photos?

Look at all those t shirts, last year it was cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey.


----------



## seehuusen

Thanks for a great night, Anna and Perry, putting on the best show in town as always! 
Many thanks also to all the great sour beers that were shared around. Is it me, or were there a lot more sours this year? I'm certainly not complaining, many were exceptional


----------



## evoo4u

What a great afternoon/night! Thanks Perry and Anna. 

And shortly after first light this morning? It kinda says it all...







And the dab hand wielding the implement? Thanks again Anna - wonderful breakfast to kick-start the day...


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Link for the tasting thread, if anyone's looking for it:
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/qld-xmas-in-july-2017-tasting-thread.95701/


----------



## luggy

Thanks again Anna and Perry for hosting and to everyone for sharing their beers. Cheers


----------



## Beersuit

Thanks to Anna and Perry for another great night. So many good beers last night. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Insensate

Hey guys, thank you all for a great night. This was my first case swap event and I was seriously impressed. Can't wait for the next one. An extra big thankyou to perry and Anna for all their hard work setting up there home for the event!


----------



## Insensate

did anyone end up with an extra 4 of my chocolate oatmeal stout? I put them in a coopers box to take home and ended up with someone else's coopers boxes.


----------



## Insensate

seehuusen said:


> Thanks for a great night, Anna and Perry, putting on the best show in town as always!
> Many thanks also to all the great sour beers that were shared around. Is it me, or were there a lot more sours this year? I'm certainly not complaining, many were exceptional


I agree, I've only tried a few sour beers and wasn't a fan. But some the ones going around last night were amazing.


----------



## crowmanz

luggy said:


> Thanks again Anna and Perry for hosting and to everyone for sharing their beers. Cheers


Luggy did you find you keys and wallet? You left them in my car jumped in the front seat in the middle of the night and slept there for a few hours haha. I put them inside before I left.

Thanks Perry and Anna for hosting and thanks for all the beers everyone else.


----------



## earle

Thanks again to Perry and Anna for hosting. Was a great afternoon/night as always.

Had a bit of sad news when I got home this afternoon.


----------



## evoo4u

Bummer! I'm coming into Toowoomba first thing tomorrow morning, so can I drop one off to you?


----------



## earle

If you've got a spare that would be great Roger. Just leave it with Anthony at the shop if that's easiest for you.


----------



## Smokomark

Huge thanks to Perry and Anna for hosting this fantastic event once again.
It's always great to share so many awesome beers with such a great bunch of blokes ( and Rokaxe )

If anyone has ended up going home with an extra black jacket, shoot me a pm.


----------



## madpierre06

earle said:


> Thanks again to Perry and Anna for hosting. Was a great afternoon/night as always.
> 
> Had a bit of sad news when I got home this afternoon.



I still rekon Roger has used Seehuusen as his model for that label.


----------



## evoo4u

earle said:


> If you've got a spare that would be great Roger. Just leave it with Anthony at the shop if that's easiest for you.



Now how did you know that's where I'd be heading...?


----------



## benken25

crowmanz said:


> Luggy did you find you keys and wallet? You left them in my car jumped in the front seat in the middle of the night and slept there for a few hours haha. I put them inside before I left.
> 
> Thanks Perry and Anna for hosting and thanks for all the beers everyone else.



Classic luggy


----------



## pcqypcqy

Liam_snorkel said:


> The day has arrived!
> I don't have much in the way of home brew to bring but will have some good commercial bevs tucked under my arm. For snacks I'm bringing hummus and Turkish bread.
> Also bringing my balls.



That hommus was great, but your balls were better.


----------



## pcqypcqy

earle said:


> Thanks again to Perry and Anna for hosting. Was a great afternoon/night as always.
> 
> Had a bit of sad news when I got home this afternoon.



what happened there?


----------



## winkle

Smokomark said:


> Huge thanks to Perry and Anna for hosting this fantastic event once again.
> It's always great to share so many awesome beers with such a great bunch of blokes ( and Rokaxe )
> 
> If anyone has ended up going home with an extra black jacket, shoot me a pm.


Found it, I will bring it to BABBs mate


----------



## pcqypcqy

Good event Perry, thanks to you and Anna for putting up with all of us.

Looking forward to hooking into these after my liver recovers.


----------



## earle

pcqypcqy said:


> what happened there?



Not sure. Guessing just a fault in the bottle and dumping the box a bit roughly into the back of the ute when leaving the swap. Usually takes a lot for that type of response from a PET bottle. At the supermarket where I worked in my uni days we used to stack the extra stock on top of the shelves. I've seen 2L PET bottles of soft drink fall from 10 foot and just bounce back nearly as high with no damage.


----------



## pcqypcqy

earle said:


> Not sure. Guessing just a fault in the bottle and dumping the box a bit roughly into the back of the ute when leaving the swap. Usually takes a lot for that type of response from a PET bottle. At the supermarket where I worked in my uni days we used to stack the extra stock on top of the shelves. I've seen 2L PET bottles of soft drink fall from 10 foot and just bounce back nearly as high with no damage.



Yeah, the structural engineer in me says that's a very weird type of failure for that type of material. Should well and truly be stretchy before it shatters.


----------



## Adr_0

Too much headspace in the bottle and overcarbed?


----------



## pcqypcqy

Adr_0 said:


> Too much headspace in the bottle and overcarbed?



It should go all bulged and stretchy before it shatters.


----------



## Parks

The BigW bottles are really shit quality these days so possibly related?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

pcqypcqy said:


> Yeah, the structural engineer in me says that's a very weird type of failure for that type of material. Should well and truly be stretchy before it shatters.



Not necessarily, the base of these PET bottles is more brittle due to the moulding process. An impact in the right spot to an overcarbonated bottle could do this easily.
Thinking aloud here, given that the bottle was packed snug in a box with others, this could have restricted amount of possible strain in the sides of the bottle.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Liam_snorkel said:


> Not necessarily, the base of these PET bottles is more brittle due to the moulding process. An impact in the right spot to an overcarbonated bottle could do this easily.
> Thinking aloud here, given that the bottle was packed snug in a box with others, this could have restricted amount of possible strain in the sides of the bottle.



Hommus, brewing, music, PET moulding, is there anything this bloke can't do? 

I went hunting for those Mankini photos too, couldn't find anything. Very disappointed. I hope to see some Brewdito branded versions in December.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Maybe some Brewspeedos


----------



## pcqypcqy

Liam_snorkel said:


> Maybe some Brewspeedos


----------



## winkle

A belated thanks to all those who put in to helping make a good night happen - a few who spring to mind are Gordon, Parks, NickB, Jason, Swap Master Parks, Liam (effing hot sauce prick) Mark for dragging Kegs along & all those who brought food - and not forgetting Anna for doing all the behind the scenes stuff. I'm sure I've missed a few as well. In 12 months the Bowls club should have forgotten everything.


----------



## evoo4u

Parks said:


> The BigW bottles are really shit quality these days so possibly related?



I'm thinking of weeding out any non-Coopers bottles. I usually bottle in glass, but for the swaps I've bought 4 cartons of Coopers PETs. If I can identify the ring-ins, I'll discard them. Hang the expense.

On another note, talking of crap bottles - a few years ago we were bottling our 1 litre evoo (extra virgin olive oil) in glass bottles, bought from a well known packaging supplier in Brisbane. That sized bottle was square, but with well rounded corners, and a lovely looking bottle. Well, we had two instances where the filled bottles were delivered to end users (friends, luckily) where the bottles soon after just exploded!

I got hold of one of the fragments from a "corner", and was astounded to measure the thickness of glass on one side at less than 0.9mm, while just around the corner, it was greater than 3mm! Obviously a faulty blow injection whatzit, but the end result was we could no longer afford to use them. So we changed our one litre packaging to tin cans.

However - I approached the supplier with the evidence, and was somewhat stunned at the response. Saying I must have over-filled them (I didn't), or mis-handled them (they weren't), or subjected to out-of-normal temperatures/pressures/cosmic rays, etc, (which as far as I know they weren't), he then wheeled out a trolley-load of documentation from the manufacturer quoting approvals, standards, world's-best-practice, stringent quality control, government checks, blah blah blah, trying to convince me that what had happened, couldn't!

So in summary - shit happens! And I'm guessing that PET bottles are blow-moulded?

Picture of fragment:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

evoo4u said:


> And I'm guessing that PET bottles are blow-moulded?


Yep. You know the vials that white labs yeast used to come in? They're blanks.


----------



## winkle

You can occassionally see a light discolouration on the base of PET bottles where it has started to delaminate on cheap/previously overcarbed bottles. Chuck these out, they'll fail and its pretty easy to spot.


----------



## pcqypcqy

evoo4u said:


> I'm thinking of weeding out any non-Coopers bottles. I usually bottle in glass, but for the swaps I've bought 4 cartons of Coopers PETs. If I can identify the ring-ins, I'll discard them. Hang the expense.
> 
> On another note, talking of crap bottles - a few years ago we were bottling our 1 litre evoo (extra virgin olive oil) in glass bottles, bought from a well known packaging supplier in Brisbane. That sized bottle was square, but with well rounded corners, and a lovely looking bottle. Well, we had two instances where the filled bottles were delivered to end users (friends, luckily) where the bottles soon after just exploded!
> 
> I got hold of one of the fragments from a "corner", and was astounded to measure the thickness of glass on one side at less than 0.9mm, while just around the corner, it was greater than 3mm! Obviously a faulty blow injection whatzit, but the end result was we could no longer afford to use them. So we changed our one litre packaging to tin cans.
> 
> However - I approached the supplier with the evidence, and was somewhat stunned at the response. Saying I must have over-filled them (I didn't), or mis-handled them (they weren't), or subjected to out-of-normal temperatures/pressures/cosmic rays, etc, (which as far as I know they weren't), he then wheeled out a trolley-load of documentation from the manufacturer quoting approvals, standards, world's-best-practice, stringent quality control, government checks, blah blah blah, trying to convince me that what had happened, couldn't!
> 
> So in summary - shit happens! And I'm guessing that PET bottles are blow-moulded?
> 
> Picture of fragment:
> View attachment 107095



Not sure how glass is usually manufactured. If you can imagine sheet metal being pressed to form a shape, you can imagine the straight bits would be fatter then the curved bits. Not sure if there's a bottle manufacturing technique that is similar?

That said though, your bottles should not have had that issue. The club had a recent issue when bottling the barley wine with brand new bottles too, I believe the shop is sending them back to the rep.


----------



## Batz

Looks like you guys had a good one, sorry I could not make it. We did have our new granddaughter over from Perth for a few days, so there was no way I going to miss time with her.

Now if anyone is heading up Pomona, Kin Kin way and could bring a very small item from Perry's I would be very appreciative.

Oh and here's my granddaughter...Isn't she a little darling?? Very proud grandpa here. 

Batz


----------



## yochris77

If that happened in our company I would make a lot of noise. This sort of thing peeves me off. Obviously not to spec. Offering a replacement or credit or schwag or something is a lot cheaper than losing a customer and bad rep. 

Well done - vote with your wallet.


----------



## Zorco

I wouldn't say she wasn't to spec. Granddaughters vary a lot and this one is cute. Very cute.

With little kids it is perfectly normal to want a replacement from time to time and cheaper is not better. Stick with it yochris77.

The real issue is peevesing the bed.(plastic based underblanket plus sodium Perc )


----------



## yochris77

I've been framed! That's not what I said.... honesty.....


----------



## time01

Evening guys, apologies for lack of response from myself. App hasn't worked on my iPhone for sometime and never seem to have time to login into website. Been flat out building my deck and had a couple of family issues so totally forgot about this event. Apologies if I have inconvenienced anyone, hopefully I can be involved in the next event.


----------



## Zorco

No issues mate. We just missed ya


----------

